# Plans for RAW's expansion to THREE HOURS starting 07/23



## Emberdon (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: RAW going three hours from July*

WTF NOOOOOOO...

More and more fucking fillers.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: RAW going three hours from July*

Holy shit is this real? If so, HELL YEAH!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: RAW going three hours from July*

Holy shit. How do they expect people to continue to tune in for 3 hours? I can barely manage 2.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: RAW going three hours from July*

I was just about to come post this as I saw it on twitter


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Re: RAW going three hours from July*

*Its true. its damn true.

Cena says so...*

https://twitter.com/#!/JohnCena


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

*Re: RAW going three hours from July*

I guess that means a whole lot more wrestling and the scope for long, well written storylines. Right?

Right?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: RAW going three hours from July*

Thank God for DVR.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: RAW going three hours from July*

3 hours is going to be fucking difficult to endure. Hard enough to sit through 2 hours of RAW. Guess we'll get more Cena and Johnny now....


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: RAW going three hours from July*

WTF?! This is real?

The rise and fall of WWE - coming soon.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: RAW going three hours from July*

End the brand extension, get rid of Superstars, and NXT is already turning into a bigger version of FCW.

Or make it better. 8-11PM Raws, with the first hour being a boring divas match and all commercials, so the rest of the show can be good.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: RAW going three hours from July*

I know the WWE have been planning a Raw pre-show for some time now, are we sure the first hour isn't going to be the pre-show and then the following 2 hours are going to be the show itself?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: RAW going three hours from July*

I've heard reports of this but didn;t know whether to beleive it or not, looks legit now. The first hour (from the reports i've read/heard) is goign ot be a Raw "pre-show" so heopfully that means all the video package filler will be contained in that hour.

Also, :lol if the Raw ratings are so terrible why is USA asking them to put on an extra hour of programming every monday night?


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: RAW going three hours from July*

That's the 1000th episode. So it's expanding for a while afterwards? and for how long?


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: RAW going three hours from July*

Oh my god..I fall asleep during 2 hours I can't imagine what im gonna do to 3 hours...


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: RAW going three hours from July*

Saw this on twitter, means we'll get an hour load of adverts altogether. Yay.

They've done this to trump TNA's announcement they had tonight and it's worked :lmao


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: RAW going three hours from July*

strange move!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: RAW going three hours from July*

I'm not sure how to feel.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: RAW going three hours from July*

They should just end Smackdown, NXT, and Superstars. Call up half of FCW as well. I wonder if this means a minimum of 1 hour of John Cena every night from now on? He will probably be in the opening segment, the 9:00 segment, a backstage segment, and in the main event every single show.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: RAW going three hours from July*

This can be looked at in a positive and negative.

Positive - gives WWE more opportunity to build new guys, allows them time to establish a mid card. Keep the main-event title feuds in the last hour ONLY. Also, as sad as I would hypothetically miss Smackdown (was better and even bigger than Raw for a period), this is the perfect time to retire the show. What WWE need to do here is to start fresh. Retire Smackdown, develop a 3 hour Raw for 10 years then reintroduce it when they are full of a credible card again, if it ever happens.

Negative - I don't see WWE doing any of the above. I see them investing no time in the mid card. I see them making the show full of filler. I see Cena dominating again, again and again and taking up most the air time.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: RAW going three hours from July*

Guy's it says on WWE twitter that this'll be a permanent thing.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: RAW going three hours from July*


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: RAW going three hours from July*

Good if it means we're going to get longer better matches.
Good if it means brand split ends.
Bad if it means more filler like most 3 hour episodes.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: RAW going three hours from July*

Hmm well maybe midcarders will get some decent feuds now, then again I wouldn't be surprised if the extra hour was made of adverts.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: RAW going three hours from July*

YES!!! My favorite show of the week gets more TV time. Fucking awesome


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: RAW going three hours from July*

And yet, they will continue to not get anywhere and not get anyone over. Such joy~!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: RAW going three hours from July*

What are they gonna do on PPVs? Make them 4 hours? What's WrestleMania gonna be? 5 hours?

A lot of questions tbh.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: RAW going three hours from July*



Jobberwacky said:


> That's the 1000th episode. So it's expanding for a while afterwards? and for how long?


PERMANENTLY


as it says in the tweet.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: RAW going three hours from July*

Means the paying customers will have to sit there longer and possibly pay more as well for live shows.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: RAW going three hours from July*

Icarus, watch out for that glowing ball up there.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: RAW going three hours from July*



dxbender said:


> End the brand extension, get rid of Superstars, and NXT is already turning into a bigger version of FCW.
> 
> Or make it better. 8-11PM Raws, with the first hour being a boring divas match and all commercials, so the rest of the show can be good.


Don't forget to bring the attidute era, blood and tv-14 back, while give Daniel Bryan all cbampionships.

Smark harder, bro


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: RAW going three hours from July*

2 hours of adverts, a 45 minute HHH promo, and then the rest of the show. Can't wait!


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: RAW going three hours from July*

Don't worry peeps, it won't last.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: RAW going three hours from July*

ugh this is gonna be real hard 

RAW basically is the opener segment , and last segment , those are the only good parts of the show .. 3 hour RAW means more filler time between both segments fpalm 

oh well , maybe it's for the best


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: RAW going three hours from July*

It would be good if they showcased the midcard, but I have a feeling their will just be a ton of filler.


----------



## illmat (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: RAW going three hours from July*

I hope this means raw will immediately start with matches instead of stupid promos, the women's and tag team divisions get time, and more of "Piper Pits" type of interviews.


----------



## dude69 (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: RAW going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

dont get why some many people think this would be bad, if there is an extra hour, that means matches will be longer, something that is needed


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: RAW going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Fuck fuckity fuck fuck fuck..... it'd better start an hour earlier...


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: RAW going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Theres an advert like every ten minutes, if we get lucky. So there's going to be around 30 adverts now.

Yay.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: RAW going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



dude69 said:


> dont get why some many people think this would be bad, if there is an extra hour, that means matches will be longer, something that is needed


Or is it means more adverts, more time spent on main card and basically poor use of time that will bore the socks off viewers.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: RAW going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I struggle to get through two most weeks.

If this means every week is gonna be like the filler ridden specials they occasionally do then this is gonna be torture.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: RAW going three hours from July*

I've always wondered what would make me stop watching WWE. I think this it it.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: RAW going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

3 hours is too much. just stick to 2


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: RAW going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

interested to see how this works out. Seems like most of everybody has something negative to say about RAW going 3 hours, but im optimistic about it.


edit: Hope this means they wont have to cut to commericials in the middle of a match, i HATE that..one reason why i never watch live.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: RAW going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Maybe the middle hour can just recap the first hour in its entirety.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: RAW going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Cant survive two hours of this dross yet they give us 3?

LOL.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: RAW going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Ryan said:


> Fuck fuckity fuck fuck fuck..... it'd better start an hour earlier...


This. I'm not staying up till 5am for fucking adverts and shitty diva matches.


----------



## paweletakwiele130 (May 5, 2011)

*Re: RAW going three hours from July*



A-C-P said:


> Also, :lol if the Raw ratings are so terrible why is USA asking them to put on an extra hour of programming every monday night?


Are they really?


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: RAW going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Good news. Since RAW is now a Supershow each week, they can show both the (top) stars from RAW/SD and have more time on building feuds.


----------



## Månegarm (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: RAW going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Holy crap. I doubt I'll be able to manage that every week.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: RAW going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Looking more like WCW each week with the deterioration of Smackdown, and moving to 3 hour Raws with no stars or creative writing to make it worthwhile.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: RAW going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Just think guys, how many times do we see recaps of crap we've just witnessed on a 2 hour show? How many adverts do we see in a 30 minute time frame. How much filler crap do we see?

Yeah?...Well, it's about to get a lot worse.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: RAW going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Last paragraph of press release



> The expanded WWE Monday Night Raw will transform television to an unprecedented level of viewer interaction. Fans will have new ways to get involved in the show through WWE.com and social media by deciding matches, stipulations and new character development. WWE will brand this unprecedented fan interaction as “#RAWactive.”


As interesting as that sounds, I doubt it as it's creative who always has the last say irrespective of whether the fans like it or not.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Re: RAW going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

*I feel like its just me who is looking forward to this?
I am gutted every single week when RAW finishes, Then i cant wait for the next week.

Surely more time = more wrestling, promos time for stars, time to build feuds.
This is basically like someone saying, hey i usely pay you 2 grand a month, but from now on here's 3 grand.

Its not a bad thing... I love wrestling, more wrestling = better.*


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: RAW going three hours from July*



Clique said:


> PERMANENTLY
> 
> 
> as it says in the tweet.


:damn


Can't see this staying permanently. We'll see...


----------



## Emberdon (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: RAW going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



vanboxmeer said:


> Looking more like WCW each week with the deterioration of Smackdown, and moving to 3 hour Raws with no stars or creative writing to make it worthwhile.


Yup. Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

*Re: RAW going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Filler and recap city, here we come, because that's what the extra hour will most likely consist of.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: RAW going three hours from July*



pg43283 said:


> Are they really?


No they're not but if you venture through the giant stickied Ratings thread in the Raw section you will find many people who beleive they are.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: RAW going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

whine whine whine. every single one of you will be watching every week, like you ALWAYS do. just admit you love RAW. it's okay


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: RAW going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



The Rebel said:


> *I feel like its just me who is looking forward to this?
> I am gutted every single week when RAW finishes, Then i cant wait for the next week.
> 
> Surely more time = more wrestling, promos time for stars, time to build feuds.
> ...


I'm only gutted it's ended and can't wait till next week if the final promo was good. How will a 3 hour RAW sort this? It won't.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: RAW going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



The Rebel said:


> *I feel like its just me who is looking forward to this?
> I am gutted every single week when RAW finishes, Then i cant wait for the next week.
> 
> Surely more time = more wrestling, promos time for stars, time to build feuds.
> ...


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ This all the way. I agree. More RAW the better. Maybe it can get better.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: RAW going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Banjo said:


> whine whine whine. every single one of you will be watching every week, like you ALWAYS do. just admit you love RAW. it's okay


tbh i only watch it now outta habit

i could easily just watch the ppvs as i get em free anyways


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: RAW going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I threw up in my mouth.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: RAW going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



The Rebel said:


> *I feel like its just me who is looking forward to this?
> I am gutted every single week when RAW finishes, Then i cant wait for the next week.
> 
> Surely more time = more wrestling, promos time for stars, time to build feuds.
> ...


Well the thing is...WWE doesnt give a fuck about wrestling so its just gonna be more commercials and recaps rather then feud development and matches.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: RAW going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I think WWE could really use this to improve the show if they go all out and focus on things that need improving, so I'm gonna hope for the best, and enjoy it, I can always skip through any crappy filler, anyway.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: RAW going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

WOW, that is all I have to say.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: RAW going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

LOL

TNA's 'big' announcement. 

They're going LIVE this summer.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: RAW going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Oh, dear Lord. This is not good.

All I can think about is how much they could do with an extra hour of programming weekly, and what they won't do. All this time is going to Cena, Laurinaitis, etc. You just know it. They're not gonna do a damn thing productive with this. Nobody's getting built up with this, it's gonna be pure filler and shit that's getting overhyped anyway.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: RAW going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

WCW? this is 1000 times worse. WCW in 98 had one of the best rosters in wrestling history when they had 5 hours of TV every week. RAW is horrendous with 90% filler in 2 hours, why the hell do you want to add one more when your roster is the worst and dullest in the history of the business?

Besides, 3 hours on a weekly basis is death to the PPV business, they killed everything. This is up there with Cena going over Lesnar clean and every stupid decision of all time.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: RAW going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Yessssssssssssss  this is great news there is hope for divas like Kelly Kelly to get more ring time


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: RAW going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

i guess we need to wait before judging this strange decision


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: RAW going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Brand split is over.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: RAW going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

If I owned wwe stock, I'd be selling now. 3 hours is simply too long. Wwe doesn't have the writing talent or on-screen talent to pull it off regularly. Hell special occasion 3 hour Raw's usually suck - now they have to do it weekly? Maybe if SD was canceled or something...


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: RAW going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Woo-Woo-Woo said:


> Brand split is over.


More or less has been anyways.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: RAW going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

This would be great if it meant they were going to use the extra hour to actually try to build up mid and lower card guys. That probably won't happen though.

Still, as usual people are over-exaggerating about how bad this is.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: RAW going three hours from July*



DoubleAwesome said:


> Oh my god..I fall asleep during 2 hours I can't imagine what im gonna do to 3 hours...


Are you TheWrestlingJesus on YouTube? Or just a fan?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

This is awful news. If Vince thinks this will boost ratings he's out of his mind.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

You got to be kidding...that's WAY too much John Cena on Monday nights. They'll dedicate an ENTIRE hour to him saying "I'm here every week for YOU guys" and all of that fucking bullshit. I hope that 1000th episode ends with a Rock/Austin IN RING segment..something we haven't seen since 2003. Enough is enough.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

3 hours? This show barely gets good ratings and they think it'll do well if they add another hour? Who wants to watch another hour of Raw?


----------



## dave 1981 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Then hopefully this means the end of the brand extension.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

OMG lol TNA have just announced now that there going live all summer but WWE have totally overtaken that by going 3 hours every week


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

maybe "A revolution is coming' thing is actually related to this move?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: RAW going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Cena's #1 Fan said:


> edit: Hope this means they wont have to cut to commericials in the middle of a match, i HATE that..one reason why i never watch live.


I hope it means *a lot* more than that. The downside to that is that the commercials we do see will probably be significantly longer.

I really don't know what to make of this; obviously adding an extra hour to my favorite show sounds like a great thing on paper. Ideally it will give us a chance for more superstars to get exposure, more fleshed out matches and improved storylines. However, it could easily be screwed up by poor time management. With the way Raw has been lately, this might just mean longer commercials, more filler matches, even more replays/promos. My biggest worry is that WWE is so concerned with making money that they'll just be padding the show with advertisements and "brought-to-you-by"s to make up some revenue that they must be losing in the PPV's.

However, maybe the expansion is the result of a major overhaul between the two shows? Maybe they plan to drop Smackdown and compensate for it on Raw? Yeah, it's probably never going to happen, but they must have something planned since apparently Raw never does well in the ratings--adding more time won't fix that. Maybe they intend to incorporate a segment for NXT/FCW and give that some exposure? I just have a hard time believing that WWE, always so focused on profits/ratings/etc., believe that they'll benefit financially from an extra hour each week (especially with the current state of the product) without planning something drastically different.


----------



## AllDay2K (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Dont we all like wrestling? why would u complain of an extra hour of tv time for the guys who ussually dont make the 2 hour cut most of the time. I like it. will it help the wwe? who knows.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

good and bad depending on how that extra hour is used. right now, i have my expectation pretty high and iam expecting the hour will be good but we'll see how that turns out


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



the fox said:


> maybe "A revolution is coming' thing is actually related to this move?


It will be, this and the 'social interaction'.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Those who do not learn from history are doomed to repeat it.

The end might not come for a long time, but this is truly the beginning of the end for WWE.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: RAW going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Oh, dear Lord. This is not good.
> 
> All I can think about is how much they could do with an extra hour of programming weekly, and what they won't do. All this time is going to Cena, Laurinaitis, etc. You just know it. They're not gonna do a damn thing productive with this. Nobody's getting built up with this, it's gonna be pure filler and shit that's getting overhyped anyway.


This is totally going to happen unless the next announcement is WWE got a new creative writing team.
This extra hour should be for longer matches, in-ring and backstage promos for the mid card. The extra hour should be used to get the IC, US, Tag and divas divisions back on track but it won't. I predict there will be more commercials, more recaps, and even more focus on whatever Cena is doing.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Awful news. Just... awful.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

lolwwe


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Members of creative are now loading bullets into a handgun.




I don't know what to think of this. On the one hand, adding an extra hour will force them to properly promote their pay-per-views, because we're back in that dull period where nothing is getting hyped properly, or at all. (OTL is gonna be the worst-selling show of 2012) On the other hand, this sounds like complete over-saturation. Raw already can seem like it drags with two hours and the overrun, especially when the overall product is lacking. I'm really curious as to what Vince thinks will happen with another 60 minutes.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

If this happens, I don't want to listen to Lawler for 3 fucking hours. Cole has been decent recently but Lawler seems to be getting worse.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

This must be the new revolution


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Very happy about RAW going 3 hours every week.

Will the RAW in the UK in November also be 3 hours then?


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

You know that your product is really bad when the majority of people are reacting NEGATIVELY to having an extra hour of programming lol


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I'm guessing we'll see more of the newbies, which is a good thing.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

They can hardly fill 2 hours and they want to go 3?

Good luck with that.



> EXPANDS TO THREE ELECTRIFYING


ROCKY! ROCKY! ROCKY! ROCKY! ROCKY! ROCKY!


----------



## Makdafi (May 8, 2012)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I really wish they hadn't went 3 hours lol. Now I have an extra hour of statistic score keeping for the report I do. 

I would say that it won't take long before the ratio of non wrestling to wrestling will be around what it is right now with 2 hours.

As noted by others, the parallels between WWE and WCW continue to grow.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

This will help this summer's storyline!


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Not shocked really, Vince is going the same way as WCW did over a decade ago. They made Nitro 3 hours and it was terrible.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

This is completely unnecessary... Unless, Raw actually wants to dedicate the extra to building proper feuds, developing the midcard, giving the up and comers mic time etc.. Then I'm fine with it.


----------



## Minka (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

USA Network probably pleaded with Vince to make this happen. Raw is usually ranked #1-3 in Monday Cable Ratings and that's what they care about. Advertising revenue is just another plus. And please. Stop saying they should cancel Smackdown when the brand makes Vince tons of money. Aside from that, this can only work if they build up ALL of their divisions.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



DaftFox said:


> If this happens, I don't want to listen to Lawler for 3 fucking hours. Cole has been decent recently but Lawler seems to be getting worse.


Oh fuck, I just thought about this. Goddammit, now I'm upset too.


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

*Re: RAW going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



dude69 said:


> dont get why some many people think this would be bad, if there is an extra hour, that means matches will be longer, something that is needed


Thats the problem. We don't need longer matches. RAW builds towards the PPV, so all the matches are generally filler matches (tagteam, ending in DQ, etc.) to help build fueds. Why would we want longer matches only to know that no one is going over without some type of DQ, interference etc. 

Longer legit matches will make PPV even more worthless that they are already. Watching RAW would be like watching some B-PPV (Like the awful Capitol Punsishment).

My point is, longer matches are not a good thing. What is Needed is more fueds being built, give more time to Midcard belts and tag division belt. Have more interviews, and make the whole roster relevant.

OR...they can have Cena saying "loser" for 3 hours.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I don't mind this move. It'll get guys who we don't normally see on Raw more airtime.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

My god just think more mic time from CM Punk, the Rock when he returns, theres more time to build feuds


----------



## Makdafi (May 8, 2012)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Yeah USA Network have wanted WWE to go 3 hours for ages.


----------



## justbringitbitch (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

wow, can't wait to see how they plan to pull this off


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Not sure if want.


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Maybe, or maybe more video packages and filler shit.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Alim said:


> I don't mind this move. It'll get guys who we don't normally see on Raw more airtime.


But what are the odds that really happens? What's more likely: Ziggler gets a 20 minute match every week, or we get 20 more minutes of Cena and/or stupid "comedy" segments? Clearly, the latter. I hope I'm wrong, but I doubt it.

They might as well go all the way and bring in Vince Russo.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

wow, that came out from nowhere. 

if they improve their product imense, then im cool with it.

if not, this could turn out to a huge downfall for wwe.


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

the first hour will be a triple h promo every week.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I can only imagine this is USA's doing. I recall before the Benoit thing, reports stating Vince was being pressured into making Raw 3 hours permanently, which he himself did not want to do.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Well either way, it's either the beginning of the end, or the beginning of a bigger and better product from the WWE.


----------



## linkintpark (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Oh god, with the quality lately, more definitely is -not- better.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*










Seriously...HHH, Vince, Steph, etc. need to get the Cold Stunner right now. Expanding the show does no good when you continue to fill most of your 2 hours with commercials or promos. More wrestling, less talking, less commercials...that's what we want.


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I could get behind this change if they actually manage their time well and help build wrestlers and story lines up. Though, knowing WWE they'll mess it up and it will just be like their 3 hour specials which are really bad.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



For The Win said:


> Well either way, it's either the beginning of the end, or the beginning of a bigger and better product from the WWE.


Or it could stay the same ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Solid12 said:


> the first hour will be a triple h promo every week.


Compared to a lot of things they could do, I don't think that's really that bad. A Johnny Ace promo however, would convince me to never watch Raw again.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Cynic said:


> But what are the odds that really happens? What's more likely: Ziggler gets a 20 minute match every week, or we get 20 more minutes of Cena and/or stupid "comedy" segments? Clearly, the latter. I hope I'm wrong, but I doubt it.
> 
> They might as well go all the way and bring in Vince Russo.


Russo would actually use all the undercard guys, so that wouldn't be as bad as you may think it would be.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I'm honestly amazed. I think this will get me to stop watching RAW.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Oh joy. Another hour of total shit to look forward to every week.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

At least give us a new titantron and music for the intro. But I fear that they would make it worse.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Seems weird they are going through with this with the deteriorating ratings. Plus watching two hours of Raw is already a bit of a chore.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Maybe a cruiseweight division is the reason of this.


----------



## Makdafi (May 8, 2012)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



#Mark said:


> I'm honestly amazed. I think this will get me to stop watching RAW.


Yeah it's going to be hard making it through 3 hours of Raw. 2 hours was already way too much Raw as far as I was concerned.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

YAY! More John Laurinaitis and more commercials! This is gonna be awesome. /sarcasm

Thank God for DVRs.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: RAW going three hours from July*



Clique said:


> Thank God for DVR.





Clique said:


> This is totally going to happen unless the next announcement is WWE got a new creative writing team.
> This extra hour should be for longer matches, in-ring and backstage promos for the mid card. The extra hour should be used to get the IC, US, Tag and divas divisions back on track but it won't. I predict there will be more commercials, more recaps, and even more focus on whatever Cena is doing.


My thoughts exactly. All I can picture are more instances where they return from commercial, "did you know?" graphic, shot of arena, recap from just before commercial break, Tonight/Up Next match graphic, Make a Wish/Be a Star hype, commercials. That's like 15-20 minutes ate up. Whatever extra time they do give to actual story lines or matches will be given to the people who already hog most of that time or wasted on humorless backstage segments.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I hope to GOD, we get a Rock/Stone Cold segment on the 1000th ep.

Fucking make it happen, WWE.


----------



## randyorton24 (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

You people need mental help. It is a extra hour of RAW and you people are bitching and bitching, just enjoy the damn show and stop bitching and if you dont like it dont watch it. You people are never happy.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

The only way this is a good thing is if they end the brand extension imo. Either that or they suddenly pull their head out of their ass and start putting on an actual entertaining show every week. Otherwise it's going to be a complete fail. They're struggling with 2 hours right now. What on earth makes USA, because this is no doubt their call, think that they will be able to cope with 3?


----------



## dude69 (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

oh well, at least its not happening to July then


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

In a way I'm happy because it's an extra hour of wrestling on tv every week, they do have to really step up in creative though because the last 3 hour RAW was almost painful to watch, will hold judgement until I've seen a few weeks of 3 hours though


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Bad news RAW is only good during 9pm to 9:15, 10pm to 10:15pm and 10:50pm to the end the rest is a big nothing


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

This is gonna be awesome


----------



## wesleyward24 (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

If they get rid of Smackdown, this makes sense...if they don't...then this is shit.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Imagine the RAW ratings with 3 hours average in the Football season, it's already in the 2.9s 

:rocky:rocky:rocky:rocky:rocky

Unbearable.


----------



## Makdafi (May 8, 2012)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



randyorton24 said:


> You people need mental help. It is a extra hour of RAW and you people are bitching and bitching, just enjoy the damn show and stop bitching and if you dont like it dont watch it. You people are never happy.


Yeah I can see your point. But here's another way to look at it. Lets say you have a watered down drink, and then you water it down even more. Yeah you will have more to drink, but it will definitely diminish the quality.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

The Rock to take Kevin Dunn's job.


----------



## Phil5991 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

10 bucks the midcard still gets shat on...


----------



## VoiceOfTheVoiceles (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: RAW going three hours from July*



BTNH said:


> This can be looked at in a positive and negative.
> 
> Positive - gives WWE more opportunity to build new guys, allows them time to establish a mid card. Keep the main-event title feuds in the last hour ONLY. Also, as sad as I would hypothetically miss Smackdown (was better and even bigger than Raw for a period), this is the perfect time to retire the show. What WWE need to do here is to start fresh. Retire Smackdown, develop a 3 hour Raw for 10 years then reintroduce it when they are full of a credible card again, if it ever happens.
> 
> *Negative - I don't see WWE doing any of the above. I see them investing no time in the mid card. I see them making the show full of filler. I see Cena dominating again, again and again and taking up most the air time.*


Yeah that's how I see it unfortunately, probably just wanted more airtime for John Cena's longwinded speeches,superman comebacks, bad jokes,and Cena good guy propaganda (ie. Make a Wish)! :no:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Yay, more filler, stretched-out promos, unfunny comedy and Cena being a douche.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Since it'll be going late, they should make the last hour TV-14 or TV-MA since all the kids will be in bed by then.

Bring out the strippers and throw Sabu through a barbed wire table each week to celebrate the start of the hour.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



The-Rock-Says said:


> I hope to GOD, we get a Rock/Stone Cold segment on the 1000th ep.
> 
> Fucking make it happen, WWE.


Have been praying for this for the last couple of days.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-top-stories/118-daily-updates/25674-raw-expands-to-three-hours



> A major change in the show is that every episode will have elements of the former Cyber Sunday PPV shows, in the sense fans will be polled throughout the shows and be involved in making matches and stipulations.


The press release alludes to this....... great stuff. Not.


----------



## Sgt Lampshade (Mar 17, 2010)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

No! No! No!

Every RAW being 3 hours? That is far too long. Let's face it, that's more than half the length of an average PPV.

The only good thing I can see come out of this is maybe the lower and mid-card talent will finally get some chance to shine, although I bet nothing much will change still.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Man someone mentions how much the WWE have become like WcW and this pretty much completes the package. Bischoff talked about how much he hated the three hour shows and how it just killed the whole market.
A three hour Raw is a HUGE mistake. They already have a two hour smackdown, plus there internet programming and now Raw is expanding an extra hour. The show is barely watchable at two hours and the three hour special Raws never seemed like the needed to be three hours.

This is an amazingly horrible idea. All the mistakes of WcW but now with the WWE logo.


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

lol I remember the last time they let the fans pick what happened it ended up being a pretty bad show. 
except the nexus debuted at the end and it was kind of awesome. 
At least i think that was the last time they had a peoples choice sort of things.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Wow, at this rate WWE will be ending up in TNA's catalog.


----------



## Minka (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



wesleyward24 said:


> If they get rid of Smackdown, this makes sense...if they don't...then this is shit.


Smackdown!= Money Maker :cool2


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

2 Hours of Raw 1 hour of commercials.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

People really complaining about an extra hour of wrestling? Unbelievable.


If its so "unbearable" and "cringe worthy" don't watch it. It's not a chore to watch it every week.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Raw is now happy to present 40 minutes of Big Show crying, three segment long Triple H opening promos, the return of the Abe Washington show and the OFFICIAL John Cena babyface comedy hour. Also 3 bonus minutes of wrestling action. Starring Japenese professional wrestling stars Johnny Ace and Lord Tensai.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



D.M.N. said:


> http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-top-stories/118-daily-updates/25674-raw-expands-to-three-hours
> 
> 
> 
> The press release alludes to this....... great stuff. Not.


Well this officially seals it then. WWE can't be fucked booking their own shows anymore so they're just going to hand responsibility over to the fans from now on. I can just see it now. 

*WHO DO YOU WANT TO GET A WWE TITLE SHOT?*

A) John Cena
B) Kofi Kingston
C) Jack Swagger
D) Santino Marella?

*WHO DO YOU WANT TO SEE MORE OF ON RAW?*

A) John Cena
B) John Laurinatis
C) Tyler Reks
D) Dolph Ziggler

*WHO DO YOU THINK SHOULD MAIN EVENT RAW?*

A) John Cena
B) CM Punk
C) The Miz
D) Brodus Clay


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

thinking about it, whats the point in ppvs now? they're 3 hours, raw's 3 hours

ppv gonna be longer too?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

What wrestling fans expect a weekly 3 hour Raw will give us:

-more CM Punk promo time
-possible resurrection of the tag division
-more focus on midcard feuds, character development and titles
-more time for younger stars to get exposed
-potential to get more talent over on a bigger show
-renewed interest in the titles due to more time being devoted to feuds, stories and title importance

What we'll get in reality:

-more commercial breaks
-more twitter updates
-extra time being spent dwelling on wrestlers like Cena who don't need the attention
-more comedy to mask the extremely evident lack of wrestling (think Truth as Sherlock Holmes, but way more time spent on it)
-show opening promos and segments going upwards of half an hour instead of the usual 15-20 minutes
-Brodus Clay's entrance being stretched out to take up even more time

Yeah, I fully expect them to fuck this up. This is like a baby just learning to walk being entered into a marathon-learn to do the easy stuff first before you start attempting the harder stuff. They can't put out a good 2 hour show with overrun on a consistent basis, so why the hell are they going to start going for 3 hours with overrun? Put out a good 2 hour show for a few years and then with all that success behind you, try 3 hours. I mean, my God, the ratings are in the low 3s right now, and they've tried everything including the kitchen sink to increase them-Rock's return, Brock Lesnar, Undertaker/HBK/Triple H promos, Rock concert, Punk's return, Cena's rap, Cena vs Laurinaitis, etc etc. And yet still people won't tune in. Now their next brilliant idea is to expand the show's length, when they can't pull out a low rating in less time? There is something seriously wrong with this logic.

Speaking of which, how goes the plans for the supposed WWE network that we got some promos about and haven't heard about since?


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

This is only justifiable if PPV's aren't monthly anymore and the brand split ends.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



scrilla said:


> Raw is now happy to present 40 minutes of Big Show crying, three segment long Triple H opening promos, the return of the Abe Washington show and the OFFICIAL John Cena babyface comedy hour. Also 3 bonus minutes of wrestling action. Starring Japenese professional wrestling stars Johnny Ace and Lord Tensai.


Just have HHH open and close every hour with a promo. Then have Orton Vs. Ziggler right after, followed up by a 2 min Diva match and then Brodus Clay squashing Jack Swagger. That will be Raw for 3 hours every week. I'm giving it till December before they revert back to 2 hours.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

on the plus side I am looking forward to Rock316AE's analysis on four more quarter hour ratings every week.f


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

More raw the better YES YES YES


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

This would make sense if they were cancelling Smackdown. They don't have the depth for 5 hours of wrestling per week.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Starbuck said:


> Well this officially seals it then. WWE can't be fucked booking their own shows anymore so they're just going to hand responsibility over to the fans from now on. I can just see it now.
> 
> *WHO DO YOU WANT TO GET A WWE TITLE SHOT?*
> 
> ...


*SHOULD THIS PUNK/BRYAN MATCH BE*

A) Iron Man
B) Submission
C) Steel Cage
D) Dance-Off


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



scrilla said:


> Raw is now happy to present 40 minutes of Big Show crying, three segment long Triple H opening promos, the return of the Abe Washington show and the OFFICIAL John Cena babyface comedy hour. Also 3 bonus minutes of wrestling action. Starring Japenese professional wrestling stars Johnny Ace and Lord Tensai.


Oh look who's back. :cool2


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



#Mark said:


> Wow, at this rate WWE will be ending up in TNA's catalog.


Being publicly traded is keeping this company alive because each decision has gotten worse than the last.


----------



## Arrive.Post.Leave (May 17, 2012)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



scrilla said:


> Raw is now happy to present 40 minutes of Big Show crying, three segment long Triple H opening promos, the return of the Abe Washington show and the OFFICIAL John Cena babyface comedy hour. Also 3 bonus minutes of wrestling action. Starring Japenese professional wrestling stars Johnny Ace and Lord Tensai.


I would take that over 30 minutes of Punk's prepubescent voiced whining and rating sinkings.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



randyorton24 said:


> You people need mental help. It is a extra hour of RAW and you people are bitching and bitching, just enjoy the damn show and stop bitching and if you dont like it dont watch it. You people are never happy.


You misunderstand the idea that some of them are probably bitching because they actually _want_ to enjoy the product but can't.

I can't say I disagree with that thought either after Raw this week. 

I rather not image a show like that done without any real quality to it for 3 full hours.


----------



## Warren Zevon (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I'm happy for it. I'm a fan, not a ratings analyst. I enjoy the show no matter how cringeworthy it may be at times, and an extra hour will do no harm to me. I'm interested in the voting thing, maybe we can use this to keep Daniel Bryan in the main event, should they ever take him out.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Arrive.Post.Leave said:


> I would take that over 30 minutes of Punk's prepubescent voiced whining and rating sinkings.


arrive. get your own gimmick. leave.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

*Im still reading through the negative comements, but surely its possible for this to happen:

1 years time*
*Brand Split OFFICIALLY ended
All Talent on RAW on Mondya nights
3 hours means enough time for everyone
We have a Tag Division, Mid card, and CLEAR main event.

Smackdown continues as the B show, but in a more obvious way. Just picks up the pieces in feuds and matches.*


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



scrilla said:


> on the plus side I am looking forward to Rock316AE's analysis on four more quarter hour ratings every week.f


I believe you. As much hate as the guy gets, everybody sure looks forward to his posts lol.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Oh look who's back. :cool2


this is only a special BREAKING NEWS POSTING~! appearance. my boycott still stands.

unk2


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Smackdown = Velocity as of July, then.

What a shaaame...


----------



## Dirk Pepper (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

As a UK fan I think it'll be better because it'll start at 1am instead of 2am. You'd be staying awake till 4am nevertheless but 1am seems more appealing to try and stay awake for.

Also, I hope they fill this time with lesser seen talents rather than the same old, now extended, shit.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

WHO DO YOU THINK SHOULD MAIN EVENT RAW?


A) John Cena
B) Barry Steven
C) Benny Camer
D) PICK JOHN CENA YOU CUNTS!!


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Mister Hands said:


> *SHOULD THIS PUNK/BRYAN MATCH BE*
> 
> A) Iron Man
> B) Submission
> ...


Sad thing is that dance off might end up winning lol.

A gets 24% of votes, B gets 24% of votes, C gets 24% of votes, D gets 28% of votes


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Dirk Pepper said:


> As a UK fan I think it'll be better because it'll start at 1am instead of 2am. You'd be staying awake till 4am nevertheless but 1am seems more appealing to try and stay awake for.
> 
> Also, I hope they fill this time with lesser seen talents rather than the same old, now extended, shit.


Let's hope, because theres no way I'm staying up till 5.15.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



The-Rock-Says said:


> WHO DO YOU THINK SHOULD MAIN EVENT RAW?
> 
> 
> A) John Cena
> ...


mason ryan wins that poll 9/10 times


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Fun thing to keep in mind: three hour Raws starting right around Linda's political campaign heating up. Hope you enjoy standing up for WWE.


----------



## iMMORTALTNA (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

is it me or does this SCREAMS ..... WCW MONDAY NITRO 3HRS EVERYWEEK ON TNT .... You know ... one of the reason's for nitro's fall ...


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

CLIFFS ON THREAD PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



scrilla said:


> this is only a special BREAKING NEWS POSTING~! appearance. my boycott still stands.
> 
> unk2


:dwayne


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

4 more quarter hours? that's fine but we need to change the entire concept, now the second quarter is not a ratings killer, and there's 4 main segments. 

Would be funny to see the 2.6s they're going to do with 3 hours average against the football competition. Maybe even 1.9s segments in the first hour in September.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I remember when WCW did this. fpalm Glad I hardly ever watch Raw and just watch bits on Youtube.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

End the freaking brand split and just cancel Smackdown already! Otherwise you WILL regret it. You *don't* have the roster depth or creative depth for *five hours of TV per week*, especially in the pathetic state the product is in.


----------



## Psycho Mantis (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Nitro taught us two things in 1999

1) The Crow was still cool in 1999
2) 3 hours is too long for a weekly wrestling show.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Rock316AE said:


> 4 more quarter hours? that's fine but we need to change the entire concept, now the second quarter is not a ratings killer, and there's 4 main segments.
> 
> Would be funny to see the 2.6s they're going to do with 3 hours average against the football competition. Maybe even 1.9s segments in the first hour in September.


Not really. I'm willing to bet they continue on as usual. Nobody will even remember that it starts an hour earlier anyways lol. Raw has been a 2 hour show for how many years now? It's part of their branding. Just like a lot of people still call it WWF, I reckon most people will still think Raw starts at 9PM no matter how hard they promote it tbh. We should be set for some big gains at the start of hour 2 because that's when everybody will be tuning in lol.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Marv95 said:


> End the freaking brand split and just cancel Smackdown already! Otherwise you WILL regret it. You *don't* have the roster depth or creative depth for *five hours of TV per week*, especially in the pathetic state the product is in.


yeah because smackdown guys never wrestle on raw. :kobe


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I guess this is the revolution they were talking about. I bet RAW debuts a new set, theme and the whole nine that day as well.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Stupid WWE. Why make the show three hours? Leave it at two hours. I really wanna know how they are gonna fit enough good programming into three hours because they've shown that they can't. Now, if they use the first hour for the mid card and lower card then great idea. Kinda like how the AE had the regular and then the War Zone. But, if it's gonna be 50 million replays of one thing then lord help us.


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

More ad breaks yay....


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

"The announcement was tweeted today by Cena (*the No. 1 most influential male athlete on Twitter last month*)"

fpalm

This three hour thing wont end well


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



scrilla said:


> yeah because smackdown guys never wrestle on raw. :kobe


How's that working out? The roster is still thin and not talented enough to pull it off. WCW with its huge roster at least had the talent with the nWo, CWs, tag team, midcard, main eventers, etc.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Yes!! this means we will get more over the top wrestling matches and more time to develop and advance storylines. thank you vince!!





:troll


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



scrilla said:


> Raw is now happy to present 40 minutes of Big Show crying, three segment long Triple H opening promos, *the return of the Abe Washington show* and the OFFICIAL John Cena babyface comedy hour. Also 3 bonus minutes of wrestling action. Starring Japenese professional wrestling stars Johnny Ace and Lord Tensai.


I'd actually enjoy that.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Marv95 said:


> How's that working out? The roster is still thin and not talented enough to pull it off. WCW with its huge roster at least had the talent with the nWo, CWs, tag team, midcard, main eventers, etc.


did I say the roster was talented enough to pull it off? no. I said that ending the brand extension makes no difference. SmackDown guys can already compete on Raw they don't need to cancel the show in order for that to happen.


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



alliance said:


> CLIFFS ON THREAD PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


RAW is going to be 3 hours long. . . .


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I think we're going to see a HUGE shuffling of the rosters.

The standouts of FCW will be moved up to the new NXT

The NXT regulars and low carders are already technically part of RAW and SmackDown so they will be used either to fill time on RAW, or to fill voids on SmackDown left by moving established SmackDown guys like Bryan or Rhodes to RAW permanently.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

This could end up being awesome (more time to devote to character development, longer matches, etc) or it could be freakin' terrible (more matches no one cares about, an extra hour of terrible writing, oversaturation). I'll give it a chance before I judge it.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



scrilla said:


> did I say the roster was talented enough to pull it off? no. I said that ending the brand extension makes no difference. SmackDown guys can already compete on Raw they don't need to cancel the show in order for that to happen.


Smackdown deserves to die with at least some dignity.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I'll give it a few weeks before I criticise it too much.

This pretty much kills Smackdown though, which they should just get rid off (they wont).


----------



## N-Zone (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I don't think this will end well. We always say the special 3 hour Raw's could lead to good use of the lower carders for once and longer matches and special attractions and stuff, but that never happens. 3 hours every week screams too much to me, if the show is going to be written the same way it is now.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I expect this:

Average wrestling time on a 2 hour RAW: Around 30 mins

Average wrestling time on a 3 hour RAW: Around 35 mins lol.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

The last 3 hour RAW was awful. I'm not hyped for this.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



greendayedgehead said:


> Smackdown deserves to die with at least some dignity.


I didn't watch Smackdown since the days of Taker and Edge.


Anyway RAW going to three hours is a bad move IMO.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*3 hours, good or bad?*

I know there's another thread on this same thing. So I'm sorta hoping that this thread gets merged with the other one, so that this poll can be included as well.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

They can't put together a good show for 2 hours and we're supposed to be happy about 3 hours when I don't even remember them ever putting together a good 3 hour show without a bunch of filler in the latest years.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Loudness said:


> I expect this:
> 
> Average wrestling time on a 2 hour RAW: Around 30 mins
> 
> Average wrestling time on a 3 hour RAW: Around 35 mins lol.


Sounds about right.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I hope they dedicate 1 hour for a different superstar each week. Like 1 week cena can wrestle and then they show clips of cena make a wish and cena promos etc. Then next week they can have orton wrestle 30 minutes and then have show orton behind the scenes and orton promo for next 30 mins


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

1 hour show has about 9 minutes of commercials, 2 hour show has about 30 minutes of commercials, 3 hour show has about 45 minutes of commercials?


Lots more people might end up DVRing Raw now. Will save them around an hour right away


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



bboy said:


> I hope they dedicate 1 hour for a different superstar each week. Like 1 week cena can wrestle and then they show clips of cena make a wish and cena promos etc. Then next week they can have orton wrestle 30 minutes and then have show orton behind the scenes and orton promo for next 30 mins


Good idea. Cena should get TWO hours!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Would be nice if they used this extra time to create midcard feuds, rebuild the tag division, and give the GOOD (Layla, Beth, Natalya, Kharma) divas more time to wrestle, but let's face it, they can do that with 2 hours. They just don't make it a priority over the filler segments and the recap and the other bullshit. Will this third hour really change anything? I know better than to get my hopes up. 

No way I'll be watching Raw LIVE now though, fuck that shit. I'll just DVR it so I can skill all the bullshit.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

bboy idea is an awful one. Simply awful.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



CamillePunk said:


> No way I'll be watching Raw LIVE now though, fuck that shit. I'll just DVR it so I can skill all the bullshit.


(Y)

I've been doing that most Mondays for the last two years now.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

A 30-minute Orton promo? Kill me now.


----------



## Arrive.Post.Leave (May 17, 2012)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

As long as they officially scrap the brand split and merge some of the titles, then this might not be a bad idea. Smackdown has been basically worthless for the past 3 years.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: RAW going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Rock316AE said:


> WCW? this is 1000 times worse. WCW in 98 had one of the best rosters in wrestling history when they had 5 hours of TV every week. RAW is horrendous with 90% filler in 2 hours, why the hell do you want to add one more when your roster is the worst and dullest in the history of the business?
> 
> Besides, 3 hours on a weekly basis is death to the PPV business, they killed everything. This is up there with Cena going over Lesnar clean and every stupid decision of all time.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-_sABor77E


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

The only upside is some of the younger guys are going to have to get some chances.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Well, I can't say I'm looking forward to this. Using the past few three hour Raws as examples, these episodes will contain a lot of recaps, comedy segments, commercials, and filler. However, if WWE uses this extra TV hour to put more guys on TV and build more stories for the midcard then I will like it. For now, wait and see. I expect it to be like the last few three hour shows.

On a related note, if Raw and PPVs are both three hours, why should I spend $50 on a show the same length as the free weekly show that will most likely hold a few rematches from the PPV? WWE will need better booking, longer PPVs, or cheaper PPVs to get my money when this change occurs next month.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

3hr Raw, 2hr SD and a PPV means up to 10hrs a week of wrestling

That's waaaaaay too much. 

Add 'Mania and that's 11hrs in a single week. 

Its probably not going to be bad from a business perspective because of the added advertisements and its not like USA has some special program to show before or after RAW but it does continue to expose an overexposed product...


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I have a feeling this is going to be the greatest thing ever in most months, but May, June and December will be terrible.

Overall I'm excited.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Hour 1: Opening The Show with Triple H.

Hour 2: Shootin' The Shit with CM Punk.

Hour 3: Laughing Out Loud with John Cena.


----------



## trekster (May 25, 2010)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I think WWE should kill Smackdown, since there's only one hour of stuff that is new, and the other hour is usually recaps of raw. Finally, kill the World heavyweight championship. Which would make the WWE title alot more prestigious.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I'm not sure if this is a good thing or bad thing yet. Just gonna play the wait and see game.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Went with four because more wrestling is good, but at the same time RAW continually three hours will start to drag.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Judging by the previous 3 hour shows I would say terrible move but those times they had to make one special show that would try to appeal to everyone if its gonna be 3 hours for now on then they don't have to do anything special. I would love if they focused on the tag division and some midcarders. So it can be an excellent move.

I'm pretty sure I'm in the minority thinking it could be a great move. But like I said the past 3 hours shows have been specials either old school raw or something else. So they had to focus on something stupid.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Starbuck said:


> Hour 1: Opening The Show with Triple H.
> 
> Hour 2: Shootin' The Shit with CM Punk.
> 
> Hour 3: Laughing Out Loud with John Cena.


All we need now is classic Vince. Welcome everyone to MOOOONDAY NIGGHT RAAAAAAW!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



trekster said:


> I think WWE should kill Smackdown, since there's only one hour of stuff that is new, and the other hour is usually recaps of raw. Finally, kill the World heavyweight championship. Which would make the WWE title alot more prestigious.


Exactly what I've suggested for a long while. They don't give a shit about Smackdown and it's clear as day. Might as well end it and merge the small roster together and let the best get their time on a 3 hour Raw and cut the filler into Superstars, NXT or whatever.


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Terrible news.

How on earth is making a poor 2 hour show into a very poor 3 hour shows with 1 hour of filler going to improve ANYTHING?

WWE are panicking it seems.

3 hour Raws are usually awful. I'm far more excited by Impact going live than this.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I just hope the 3rd hour will be part of Raw and not some kind of preshow. That would do miracles for all wrestlers not involved in Cena story or WWE title picture. Try following me ... mid - card - story - lines !!! 

10 on excitement scale


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Im hoping this will help the Mid-Card get over but most likely it could be a snoozefest like most 3 hour RAWs. Also the crowd could and probably will be dead as fuck. Not enough stars to have a 3 hours show and hold the audiences attention.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Its been along time, but I have memories of a 3 hr Nitro where the entire first hr was Hogan and Nash plotting stuff at a mansion and one of them hiring some woman to seduce David Flair.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Wade Keller on this:


> *Today's announcement about Raw may be seen in a few years as the beginning of the downward spiral of a once dominant, proud cable TV series and brand *
> 
> If WWE Raw is not on USA Network in a few years, today will be looked at as the day that set the course for disaster. Today WWE announced Raw will be three hours every week and fans will interact with the show to determine matches and stipulations.
> 
> ...


Spot on.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Look at these tweets from Big Johnny. He's not happy about 3 hour Raw lol. :lmao :lmao The man is just gold.










If Cena gets him fired I'm going to be pissed!


----------



## MickeyMouse (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Oh look! It's a thread of the WWE changing something! I'm part of the IWC so i should just bash this thread! Let me think of something smart to say! I wanna do my task as an IWC member and hate hate hate!

Let me see, i'm going to type

"Hey WWE! How will I watch your show for 3 hours?! I find your show boring and I can't BEAR watching it for even 2 hours! You're surely going to put in fillers and divas matches all over the show because i can read your mind! Also, you're gonna put John Cena into it for 2 hours! I hate your show!"

Oh wait, let me see. That must be all wrong. Because the reason I watch this show is because i'm a wrestling fan. The reason why i'm in this thread right now is because i like watching wrestling. I'm not even sure if they'll even be placing fillers all over, so why do i bitch? I don't fucking know, lol. 

Oh! And also WWE, why put Randy Orton in the championship scene again?!?! Hasn't he had enough?! Oh wait, right. He hasn't been on it since last year. Why PUSH ZACK RYDER?! Why NO MIDCARD?! Why PUSH the MIDCARDERS?! >:0


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

What an absolutely terrible and mind-boggling move. I cannot stomach 2 hours of RAW. How am I going to stomach 3?


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Dear God. What is Vince thinking? They can't even put together a decent two hour show every week...


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

If they could have shows like the one after WMXXVIII then I'd be jumping for joy, but right now I'm voting for 6.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Better not have monthly PPV's and rid of SD! if they want to succeed.


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Starbuck said:


> Look at these tweets from Big Johnny. He's not happy about 3 hour Raw lol. :lmao :lmao The man is just gold.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where does it say he's not happy about the 3 hour RAW???

Weird. . .


----------



## Minka (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Blame the USA Network, not Vince.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

was wondering why this thread had so many replies.

I was like WHO gives a fuck about a 3hour raw.

BUT EVERY WEEK OH HELL NAW

Hope it means more wrestling and maybe some angles for tag team and midcard but I doubt it.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

As a fan this is great news. Raw is my favourite show and an extra hour is great. However, this is certainly a huge risk and I don't think it's worth taking to be honest. If they cut SmackDown which is very unlikely then 3 hours of Raw would be perfect, but I don't see them cutting SD so I think it'll be a big case oversaturation. If they announce the end of the brand-split and the end of SmackDown then this is seriously the best news ever.

Wade Keller is absolutely 100% right in what he said about it.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Keller's article is great and all...until you realize that this was most likely USA's decision and not WWE's. If it bombs, which it no doubt will, they will just change it back lol.


----------



## TheBrit (Mar 24, 2012)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Oh jesus. I remember when Nitro went to 3 hours for a while. It is just tedious to watch that much wrestling at once every week. I think I will DVR and watch it later from now on.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



123bigdave said:


> Where does it say he's not happy about the 3 hour RAW???
> 
> Weird. . .


He's not happy because he doesn't think he'll be on it.


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Honestly i don't think it'll work. Three hour RAWs never do. Just a bunch of fillers until the last hour or so. We'll see how it turns out i guess.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Wait, didn't Nitro do the same thing back in the day and it backfired horribly? I really, really hope Vince knows what he's doing.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Starbuck said:


> Look at these tweets from Big Johnny. He's not happy about 3 hour Raw lol. :lmao :lmao The man is just gold.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They will not fire their #1 draw. :lol


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

They have like less than 30 people working the raw brand

HOW are they gonna pull it off.

Good news it might mean Cesaro gets his ass to raw and stars uppercutting motherfuckers left and right


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



optikk sucks said:


> What an absolutely terrible and mind-boggling move. I cannot stomach 2 hours of RAW. How am I going to stomach 3?


You make it sound as if you are being forced to watch RAW every week, if you can't stomach 2 hours then why do you bother watching it, if it's that bad?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Starbuck said:


> Well this officially seals it then. WWE can't be fucked booking their own shows anymore so they're just going to hand responsibility over to the fans from now on. I can just see it now.
> 
> *WHO DO YOU WANT TO GET A WWE TITLE SHOT?*
> 
> ...


Sounds about right.




btbgod said:


> You make it sound as if you are being forced to watch RAW every week, if you can't stomach 2 hours then why do you bother watching it, if it's that bad?


I don't watch though, lol. I watch certain segments and matches on youtube. You really think I watch 2 hours of raw even though I can't stomach it?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: RAW going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Rock316AE said:


> WCW? this is 1000 times worse. WCW in 98 had one of the best rosters in wrestling history when they had 5 hours of TV every week. RAW is horrendous with 90% filler in 2 hours, why the hell do you want to add one more when your roster is the worst and dullest in the history of the business?
> 
> Besides, 3 hours on a weekly basis is death to the PPV business, they killed everything. This is up there with Cena going over Lesnar clean and every stupid decision of all time.


Yet you still watch every week :lmao


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Starbuck said:


> Keller's article is great and all...until *you realize that this was most likely USA's decision and not WWE's. If it bombs, which it no doubt will, they will just change it back lol.*


Exactly.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

The sad thing is, this would actually be a great move and something I would look forward to if WWE was actually interesting and entertaining. Imagine they had a roster chock full of star power and awesome storylines? Another hour of Raw wouldn't be enough. But at this moment in time they'd be better cutting it by an hour never mind adding an extra one one lol.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Rock316ae is a fucking idiot but he is right

3hrs so more time for KAHLI AND ORTON AND RILEY AND BRODUS AND MIZ

FUCK THAT


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Time to ditch the WHC and US title and Smackdown.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



kokepepsi said:


> Rock316ae is a fucking idiot but he is right
> 
> 3hrs so more time for KAHLI AND ORTON AND RILEY AND BRODUS AND *MIZ*
> 
> FUCK THAT


Miz? Raw could go 4 hours and they still probably wouldn't do anything with Miz. Poor guy.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

If they get rid of SmackDown and have the entire WWE roster on Raw then it could work really well imo. The PPV's would probably have to move up to four hours in order to become appealing to people who would buy it though.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Shock said:


> If they get rid of SmackDown and have the entire WWE roster on Raw then it could work really well imo. The PPV's would probably have to move up to four hours in order to become appealing to people who would buy it though.


Cut down on PPVs as well. RAW could become more special.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

This is the beginning of the end. 


Seriously Vince needs to step down because this is a terrible idea.
The current roster fuckin sucks! They simply don't have enough star power to fit into 3 hours let alone two and by the looks of it they won't be creating new stars yet because more or less, they want _fans_ to book the fuckin show as well?!

I can't wait to watch an hour more worth of Hornswoggle skits, video packages and 1000 commercials


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

*Re: RAW going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



stadw0n306 said:


> Yet you still watch every week :lmao


I doubt he does.

He most likely does what most people do now, DVR it, and skip through 80% of the show and watch the 20% of watchable material.

Basically, the watchable bits include Brock Lesnar....sometimes Punk....sometimes Jericho....sometimes Danielson.....and that is about it.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I'd be more for it if I thought WWE had the slightest idea of how to successfully integrate social media into the show. This sounds like something that would have been an awesome idea...........in 1999. "You mean I can use the world wide web to vote for my favorite wrestlers? Wow, the future is now!"


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: RAW going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



King_Of_This_World said:


> I doubt he does.
> 
> He most likely does what most people do now, DVR it, and skip through 80% of the show and watch the 20% of watchable material.
> 
> Basically, the watchable bits include Brock Lesnar....sometimes Punk....sometimes Jericho....sometimes Danielson.....and that is about it.


No, he watches live every single week. He's in the RAW discussion thread while it's live. Rock316AE hates today's product yet he tunes in every week and lives on this site.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

This is awesome news. (Y)(Y)(Y)

If they use this time to actually build guys other than the main event and feature longer matches, I'm all for it.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I see the comparisons to WCW have begun, which only means the cynics are out in full force. 

Raw is routinely one of the top shows on cable in the country they have nothing to fear from making it 3 hours. As previously noted this was most likely USA's decision as ultimately it is because even if Vince asked them they could have said no. 

WCW was booted off their network and not because of low ratings but because it was wrestling period, the same won't be happening here, in fact quite the opposite, USA/NBC loves Vinnie Mac & The E so its a win-win for Vince. 

The biggest problem is that they can barely make 2 hours entertaining now, what are they going to do with 3? You also run the risk of burning out the fans in the arena with extra hours of wrestling. The overexposure alone is reason enough not to.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Holy SHIT!!!!!! This could be phenomenal, but it could also completely suck. 3 Hour Raws usually drag on, but if this gets WWE to give us consistently good storylines, I'm all for it!


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Brye said:


> If they use this time to actually build guys other than the main event and feature longer matches, I'm all for it.


does not compute


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Brye said:


> This is awesome news. (Y)(Y)(Y)
> 
> If they use this time to actually build guys other than the main event and feature longer matches, I'm all for it.


hahah, hardly. This show is going to be so padded that it will be unbelievable. They will have video packages detailing something that happened 10 minutes ago. And that video package will be replayed throughout the night.

35% content, 65% bullshit.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Brye said:


> This is awesome news. (Y)(Y)(Y)
> 
> *If they use this time to actually build guys other than the main event and feature longer matches, I'm all for it*.


:lmao You should know better by now lol.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: RAW going three hours from July*

Even more crap to fast-forward through. 

:jericho


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

One more hour of bullshit? Can't wait.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



SarcasmoBlaster said:


> does not compute


If they're going to be doing this every week then they're either going to have to or shove the same six superstars down our throat. And I'm sure they'll hear it from quite a few people if they do that.

I see this being positive.


----------



## TheBrit (Mar 24, 2012)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Shock said:


> As a fan this is great news. Raw is my favourite show and an extra hour is great. However, this is certainly a huge risk and I don't think it's worth taking to be honest. If they cut SmackDown which is very unlikely then 3 hours of Raw would be perfect, but I don't see them cutting SD so I think it'll be a big case oversaturation. If they announce the end of the brand-split and the end of SmackDown then this is seriously the best news ever.
> 
> Wade Keller is absolutely 100% right in what he said about it.


How is an extra hour great? They have filler in the show as it is, because they can't fill 2 hours properly. We're looking at an extra hour of filler.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



TheBrit said:


> How is an extra hour great? They have filler in the show as it is, because they can't fill 2 hours properly. We're looking at an extra hour of filler.


OR

An extra hour devoted to getting the midcard over because they'll need something to do with them. Honestly they wouldn't make it three hours a week just to make it all filler.

This is fucking huge news and I don't think they'd just waste that.


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Brye said:


> This is awesome news. (Y)(Y)(Y)
> 
> *If they use this time to actually build guys other than the main event and feature longer matches, I'm all for it*.


I think we all know that wont happen.

More commercials, more twitter crap, more interactive stuff to get money from texts and more filler.

Its entirely a decision about money, the quality of the show means nothing to Vince.


----------



## mike10dude (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

yeah I might just stop watching again sometimes it gets kind of hard to even sit through 2 hours of raw


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Rather stupid and very risky move by WWE.

Atleast If and when this bombs(it will), Vince still has one big counter measure for this - Long awaited JOHN CENA's heel turn.


----------



## ADM1001 (May 17, 2012)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Good because this means we will have one more hour of Raw. 
Bad because some times it´s a bit silly and doesn't really have any meaning, I´ve watched Raw some weeks and said.... WTF? What was the point of this weeks show?? LOL.


----------



## VoiceOfTheVoiceles (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I think it would've been better to move Smackdown to Thursday and make it live, also have Raw be from 8-10 if they want to change things. After all that focus on the midcard titles, tag teams, up and comers, and better storylines/development on both shows, but that's common sense and too much to ask of WWE


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Don't see why people can't give it a chance. You all say you hate the current product and that it's lacking but then WWE shakes things up and there's no enthusiasm. With an extra hour, the whole set up and complexion of the show can change. So I don't see why we can't wait and see what happens before writing it off.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Brye said:


> OR
> 
> An extra hour devoted to getting the midcard over because they'll need something to do with them. Honestly they wouldn't make it three hours a week just to make it all filler.
> 
> This is fucking huge news and I don't think they'd just waste that.


You really gotta take off those rose-colored glasses dude. It isn't time constraints thats killing the midcard wrestlers its the horrible creative and theyve just given that same creative team an extra hour.

AS for putting the decision in our hands..doesn't anyone remember the laughable cyber shows. Those choices were so slanted it was ridiculous. Do you honestly think they'll put Kofi or R Truth in a main event over Cena???? Not happening.

Wade Keller's article was spot on.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Here is the extra hour of RAW:

1st up, vote for what you'd most like to see:
Hornswoggle vs. Michael Cole in a rap battle
Hornswoggle vs. Michael Cole in a pie eating contest
Hornswoggle vs. Michael Cole in a dance-off

While you vote, here's a pointless random match. Let's say, Alex Riley vs. Jack Swagger.

Ok, match over, and since there is no option to throw both Cole and Hornswoggle down an elevator shaft, one of the other horrible options wins. This segment last 20 minutes.

Time for some recap vids!

A crappy backstage comedy segment is up next. Let's say, Teddy Long, Santino and the Miz are involved. It serves no purpose and does not set up any matches for later on.

Time to recap our crappy Cole/Hornswoggle segment from earlier!

Add in some commercials, and there you go. Thanks for turning in to the first hour of the brand new three hour RAW!


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

If it leads to longer wrestling matches with more guys involves, I'm all for it


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Also, don't be so negative. It might be amazeballs


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Brye said:


> If they're going to be doing this every week then they're either going to have to or shove the same six superstars down our throat. And I'm sure they'll hear it from quite a few people if they do that.


Not if this interactive stuff is true. If those same six people are the six people that fans want to see and vote for, WWE will have no choice but to shove them down our throat.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Brye said:


> Don't see why people can't give it a chance. You all say you hate the current product and that it's lacking but then WWE shakes things up and there's no enthusiasm. With an extra hour, the whole set up and complexion of the show can change. So I don't see why we can't wait and see what happens before writing it off.


Guilty until proven innocent.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

When was the last good 3hr raw?

this is why people are not liking the idea


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

This is not a bad move actually, just the bad time to do it. You build new stars, fill the roster with sufficient starpower that are able to draw fans in millions and then make the move.

Raw's starpower is so lacking right now that a authority figure is Main Eventing a PPV over WWE title feud. 

At this point this is a terrible decision for WWE to make. Its gonna backfire.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

If they keep Smackdown and proceed to air 3 hours of Raw every week then they're setting themselves up for a big fall. They struggle to write two 2-hour shows every week so adding an extra hour to that workload is madness. Hopefully they get rid of Smackdown. It was a mistake to ever create it as it meant that we had two pretty good shows every week instead of one amazing show.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

more recaps and commercials.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Brye said:


> OR
> 
> An extra hour devoted to getting the midcard over because they'll need something to do with them. Honestly they wouldn't make it three hours a week just to make it all filler.
> 
> This is fucking huge news and I don't think they'd just waste that.


You underestimate their retarded-ness. An extra hour means more time for commercials, video packages, replays of video packages and John Cena. There's no way this extra time actually goes to anybody that needs it lol.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

*This is great news but somehow i see this end in a bad way*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Brye said:


> OR
> 
> An extra hour devoted to getting the midcard over because they'll need something to do with them. Honestly they wouldn't make it three hours a week just to make it all filler.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

I'm sorry, I'm not laughing at your post... but the idea WWE would... lol... actually invest time into the mid-card in this day and age and not waste away the extra hour they have is just...

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Man I'm not sure if this forum has any WWE fans in it. Very few people even looking at the situation fairly and objectively. People who already have pre-determined agendas judging something that hasn't even happened yet. We have no idea what they will use the extra hour for so let's just wait and see. 

There are people in here who seemingly want the E to fail at everything they do, that's just crazy to me. But whatevs I'm pragmatic and objective, I'm a wrestling fan and I weighed the options (pros & cons) soon as I heard it. I believe what we have here is a shit ton of conservative thinking people who are resistant to change of any kind and hope that any change as an opportunity to see Vince fail. 

That's bullshit.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Brye said:


> OR
> 
> An extra hour devoted to getting the midcard over because they'll need something to do with them. Honestly they wouldn't make it three hours a week just to make it all filler.
> 
> This is fucking huge news and I don't think they'd just waste that.


2 hours before has been more than enough to build up midcard. Look at the attitude era. Their midcarders were very popular, and there were more to get onto TV.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

fuck i hope this means longer matches and maybe they can add a cruiserweight division.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

@Brye, You're too optimistic man, I doubt you even believe what you said. 

Besides all that, nobody here talked about the irreversible damage that this concept is doing to the PPVs. The definition of overexposure.


----------



## Eskimo17 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

This would be awesome if it meant keeping the show just as it is but adding a solid 60 minutes of wrestling to it. Sadly doe, thats not gonna be the case.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

The problem isn't that they don't have enough time to build the midcard, it's that they don't care about the midcard. Once you take away the 20+ minutes of commercials from the first hour all that will be left is:

- A long opening promo, probably 10+minutes
- Recaps of said promo
- Pointless tag match, probably featuring Khali
- Be A Star video packages
- More recaps of opening promo/things that happened last week
- Brodus Clay squash/dancing


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Invest time to the midcard? Sounds like a good idea Brye but if they where serious about doing that they could have easily done that instead of wasting time with all of the pointless Santino matches we see almost every week.

Personally for me, this is a bad move. Two hours is long enough for a wrestling show imo. The extra hour won't mean much if they don't improve their product enough so that the third hour won't feel like more suffering.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



jonoaries said:


> Man I'm not sure if this forum has any WWE fans in it. Very few people even looking at the situation fairly and objectively. People who already have pre-determined agendas judging something that hasn't even happened yet. We have no idea what they will use the extra hour for so let's just wait and see.
> 
> There are people in here who seemingly want the E to fail at everything they do, that's just crazy to me. But whatevs I'm pragmatic and objective, I'm a wrestling fan and I weighed the options (pros & cons) soon as I heard it. I believe what we have here is a shit ton of conservative thinking people who are resistant to change of any kind and hope that any change as an opportunity to see Vince fail.
> 
> That's bullshit.


.....or it's a bunch of people who have finally reached their limit and have become immune to WWE's bullshit? Look at any 3 hour Raw in recent memory. Did they use that extra time for anything good? No. Look at any regular Raw. Do they even use that time for anything good? No. WWE hasn't given anybody any reason to think that this is a good thing. But it most likely isn't even their decision, it's USA. Doesn't change the fact that instead of forwarding through 1hr 30 mins of Raw, now we have to forward through 2hrs and 30 mins.


----------



## HotSauceCharlie (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: RAW going three hours from July*



Clique said:


> Thank God for DVR.


This. Who the hell watches this shit live?


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

It is a sound move.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I'm liking this news. I read in an update online (not sure if reliable: EWrestlingnews.com) that the 1st hour will be 1-2 live matches, recaps and build up.

This is good b/c more midcarders get matches and possibly storylines, and they'll show all the recaps in hour 1 and therefore have time to showcase the roster in hours 2 & 3. Of course, this is all wishful thinking.

My "SUPAH IMPORTINT RATINGZZ PREDICTINZ!"

Hour 1: 2.2-2.5
Hours 2 & 3: 3.2-3.4


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

More time to build the mid-card and tag team division.............who am I kidding? More Cena time.


----------



## TheBrit (Mar 24, 2012)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Punked Up said:


> I'm liking this news. I read in an update online (not sure if reliable: EWrestlingnews.com) that the 1st hour will be 1-2 live matches, recaps and build up.
> 
> This is good b/c more midcarders get matches and possibly storylines, and they'll show all the recaps in hour 1 and therefore have time to showcase the roster in hours 2 & 3. Of course, this is all wishful thinking.
> 
> ...


How could they possibly show all recaps in hour 1? Do you mean all recaps from last week's show? Because stuff will obviously happen in hours 2 and 3. And WWE recaps every major storyline point. The first recap is usually right after the commercial, ie., less than 5 minute after the event originally happened.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Just like everything WWE's been hamming out, from storylines to debuts, to character development to this, I have a very hopeful and positive outlook at first, then realize it's WWE creative we're talking about and the worst case scenario 70% of the time is what ends up happening.

They can capitalize the fuck out of this, have an awesome midcard, with great 10-15 min matches showcasing shit, or they'll have more commercials, more Santino, more fucking Dolph Ziggler and Jack Swagger, and more boring shit. I want them to focus on the midcard, or even just have better feud/character devlopment and interesting promos, and great matches, but I'm wary of the fact that shitty shit might happen as well.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Let me guess: the first hour will be Triple H giving one of his infamous promos. The second hour will be Brodus Clay dancing around like a goofball with Santino and Hornswoggle. And the third hour will be Cena giving one of his "I'm here every week for you guys" promos.

This is just a bad decision by both WWE and the network. Why would you add another hour when the ratings are already below average? Not only that, but how badly do you think this will affect them when Monday Night Football starts back up in September?

WWE Creative needs to make serious changes for this 3-hour crap or else the whole company's gonna be in jeopardy.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I'll give it a chance but you realize going an hour early than their long standing air time means more restrictions and more filler.

The only possible way this plan can fully work is if the brands combine and officially combined. Meaning both rosters show up on both shows. People will bitch about what about this guy getting shafted or what if he gets no time here?

If you combined them, look at what you get:

*Main Event: Punk, Cena, Bryan, Sheamus, Orton, Del Rio, Jericho*

*Midcard: Ziggler, Rhodes, Miz, Kofi, R-Truth, Sandow, Cesaro, Ryback, Brodus, Swagger, Henry, Sin Cara*

Everybody else will combine that is lower, making a more detailed Tag Team and Divas roster. Honestly, that ME and Midcard scene is bitching.

Either way, with this move, RAW cannot sustain a single brand and neither can Smackdown.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Good move, essentially forces WWE to make more time for storylines and main events get enough as it is so we may be seeing as more rounded WWE product out of it. My only issue is the special can't exactly be 4 hours and it may take some mystique away from PPVs. But again, WWE can easily change that and may have to do so.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I think it's a bad idea tbh. They show will just be full of filler. Thank god for Sky Plus.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Brye said:


> Don't see why people can't give it a chance. You all say you hate the current product and that it's lacking but then WWE shakes things up and there's no enthusiasm. With an extra hour, the whole set up and complexion of the show can change. So I don't see why we can't wait and see what happens before writing it off.


Can and won't. You give them FAR too much credit. This is the same company that took the hottest angle in the last 10 years and ruined all its momentum within a month. This is a move that should mean more midcard character development, but instead is going to mean more pointless segments of Johnny Ace running the show into the ground, more crap with Cena we don't need, and even more commercials and filler than we have now.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



The Winning One™;11464569 said:


> I'll give it a chance but you realize going an hour early than their long standing air time means more restrictions and more filler.
> 
> The only possible way this plan can fully work is if the brands combine and officially combined. Meaning both rosters show up on both shows. People will bitch about what about this guy getting shafted or what if he gets no time here?
> 
> ...


This is true, put the feuds that they want to have prominence on the last hour and a half of Raw, or the SD ME, and have the midcarders on SD and beginning hour of Raw. This allows people like Cena, Punk, Bryan, Sheamus, Orton, etc., to still have their feuds and hold their top card status, and at the same time allows people like Rhodes, Cesaro, Sandow, Ryback to be able to build their characters and shit, possibly having matches in prime hours on Raw, or the earlier part of the show just to build character.

One thing I'm going to say even though it doesn't have anything to do with this just because I'm a mark is that Ambrose has to debut on Raw and feud with Foley on Raw, if they want Foley to have his last match with Ambrose, if Foley wants to have his last match with him, make the last feud of his wrestling career a fucking memorable one and allow Foley to go out with a huge bang and at the same time Ambrose make a huge fucking splash.

edit: One other thing I forgot to add is that they still haven't had the draft, and if I recall correctly it was in April usually, maybe the lack of draft this years means that the shitty brand shit will end.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Starbuck said:


> .....or it's a bunch of people who have finally reached their limit and have become immune to WWE's bullshit? Look at any 3 hour Raw in recent memory. Did they use that extra time for anything good? No. Look at any regular Raw. Do they even use that time for anything good? No. WWE hasn't given anybody any reason to think that this is a good thing. But it most likely isn't even their decision, it's USA. Doesn't change the fact that instead of forwarding through 1hr 30 mins of Raw, now we have to forward through 2hrs and 30 mins.


I've already considered all of that. But the bottom line is there's a substantial difference between moving Raw to three hours permanently and having gimmick three hour episodes. 

We all know that there won't be any drastic changes in format because they still have to sell 3 hour pay-per-views so yes there will be more segments and there will be more commercials but there is an off chance a few guys will get more exposure and that matters.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Not liking this really.


----------



## c366616 (May 17, 2012)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

imagine smackdown for 3 hours
haha HAHAHAHA wow nooooooooooo way nooooooooooooo way would that EVER WORK


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



c366616 said:


> imagine smackdown for 3 hours
> haha HAHAHAHA wow nooooooooooo way nooooooooooooo way would that EVER WORK


Good first post.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

2 hours is and always has been more than enough time to feature a great midcard and a great main-event. It's just incompetence and arrogance that stops them from doing that. An extra hour of incompetence is just more incompetence.


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Stupid! Stupid! Stupid!


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I enjoy Monday Night Raw, so I see this as a good thing. It could, would, and should mean that we now have more time for all of our upcoming talents, but the WWE could easily just waste the time on more senseless crap like Cena, Brodus Clay squash matches, and rehashing.

Still, with the WWE being absolute vomit lately, you would think they'd aim for some serious improvements. I will remain optimistic. An extra hour can't really do any more harm than what we've been getting already.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Should be interesting and hopefully it is also the start of Smackdown ending and all superstars just being Raw superstars.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: RAW going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Rock316AE said:


> Besides, 3 hours on a weekly basis is death to the PPV business, they killed everything. This is up there with Cena going over Lesnar clean and every stupid decision of all time.


Completely agree with this point, it completely devalues the concept of the Pay Per View


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Brye said:


> Don't see why people can't give it a chance. You all say you hate the current product and that it's lacking but then WWE shakes things up and there's no enthusiasm. With an extra hour, the whole set up and complexion of the show can change. So I don't see why we can't wait and see what happens before writing it off.


This is how I view it. Book agents only need to read a few pages of a book in order to know whether or not they want to represent to get it publish. The idea is that if the first few pages aren't good, more often than not the book isn't going to get better. Imagine that an entire episode of Raw is that first few pages, or even the entire book. Adding 10 pages to the first few pages or 100 pages to an entire book isn't going to make it better.



Rock316AE said:


> @Brye, You're too optimistic man, I doubt you even believe what you said.
> 
> Besides all that, nobody here talked about the irreversible damage that this concept is doing to the PPVs. The definition of overexposure.


This could hurt them, but if they cared then they wouldn't have gone with Gimmick-centric PPVs.


----------



## ddp (May 31, 2003)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

remember when wcw when to 3 hours good times.

not a good move if brand slit remains because the talent aint there and wont be there. if they cant fill 2 hours what makes you think they will fill 3 hours. but if they end the brand split then its a good move.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



c366616 said:


> imagine smackdown for 3 hours
> haha HAHAHAHA wow nooooooooooo way nooooooooooooo way would that EVER WORK


At least I know the Smackdown writers will fill the show with high quality matches. Raw on the other hand we will get Clay, Santino, Hornswoogle, Cena and Johnny Ace.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I don't know why everyone is upset. No one is making you try to endure the three hours. You can switch the channel any time you want.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

This is kinda perfect, if you think about it.

It's a great chance to give CM Punk his one hour comedy show. Belly laughs for everyone. (Well maybe not for Rock316AE.)


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I'll make sure to buy more alcohol for my Recap Drinking Game


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



jonoaries said:


> Man I'm not sure if this forum has any WWE fans in it. Very few people even looking at the situation fairly and objectively. People who already have pre-determined agendas judging something that hasn't even happened yet. We have no idea what they will use the extra hour for so let's just wait and see.
> 
> There are people in here who seemingly want the E to fail at everything they do, that's just crazy to me. But whatevs I'm pragmatic and objective, I'm a wrestling fan and I weighed the options (pros & cons) soon as I heard it. I believe what we have here is a shit ton of conservative thinking people who are resistant to change of any kind and hope that any change as an opportunity to see Vince fail.
> 
> That's bullshit.


The thing is, some fans such as myself have given them the benefit of the doubt numerous times. We've given them chance after chance after chance after chance but the results have been underwhelming *every single time*. I personally might switch off after Over the Limit since there's absolutely nothing interesting going on - and come back for the summer when Brock is back. If they were actually going to do something meaningful with the extra hour, we would have seen that in all the three-hour specials they've had in the last year for instance. But no, it's just more filler, more commercials, more recaps and more filler again. Similar to endless promising angles, I've come to expect WWE to disappoint on every single one of them. And this is coming from a fan who has always been looking at things positively and thought that WWE would actually live up to expectations with whatever it is they've done.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Boss P said:


> I'll make sure to buy more alcohol for my Recap Drinking Game


That wont be good on the liver. You must be drunk within a few minutes of each show.


----------



## AVHeintz7 (Oct 25, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I don't know what to think.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

3 hours??? I can barely manage 5 MINUTES!


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Not very happy about hearing this. My initial thought was 1 - awful decision but we'll just have to see, I think it will be too long especially with Smackdown on still as well for 2 hours - seems a bit much. 

2 hour RAWs have been pretty bland recently so I can see this going either REALLY well or REALLY badly


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

This could go either way really, but I'm optimistic about it.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

seriously ? when was the last time a 3 hour raw was actually good ? ....now its going to be weekly ??...this is an awful move by wwe. 3 hours is just 2 much especially when raw has been so shitty recently. 

not only does this affect the quality of raw , but the viewership of both raw and smackdown will be negatively affected and ppv buys will go down...just all around a terrible move


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Didn't work for WCW and I doubt it will work here as well.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



blarg_ said:


> You know that your product is really bad when the majority of people are reacting NEGATIVELY to having an extra hour of programming lol


Lmao I'm sure you been here log enough to know most ppl react negatively to about everything these days. Ppl always look to the bad before the good on here for some reason.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

They are nuts. 3 hour shows normally suck. Clearly they didn't learn anything from WCW. Now, unless this means the brand split is going to end, then maybe this is a different situation.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Three hours is just to much especially three hours of Cena. If they focus on then mid-card then I'll watch but is going to be the same old crap again.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Meh, I don't really want to be negative about this stuff. I guess you guys are right about them already having a chance with the midcard but it's just wishful thinking.

I don't like to look at wrestling negatively because it takes out any of the fun I have. And sometimes when you expect things to be shitty, your mind makes it out to be 10x worse than it actually is.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



SoupMan Prime said:


> Lmao I'm sure you been here log enough to know most ppl react negatively to about everything these days. Ppl always look to the bad before the good on here for some reason.


Not really. When Brock Lesnar returned, pretty much everyone here was marking out. It's just that WWE have caused fans to have so little faith in their product after disappointing time and time again.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Rockstar said:


> Should be interesting and hopefully it is also the start of Smackdown ending and all superstars just being Raw superstars.


I was thinking that the purpose of the RAW Supershow was to revamp the brands. Since all of the main event talent from Smackdown shows up on RAW, eventually the RAW roster will consist entirely of the "stars" of the company.

The regulars from Superstars and NXT Redemption will be the new SmackDown guys (a handful might end up on RAW), with one or two main event talents as SmackDown's centerpiece.

NXT becomes mostly FCW guys with the RAW and SmackDown midcarders or low carders as its headliners.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Exciting news but they have to use it right - devote the new hour to more wrestling time as opposed to lame segments that bore the attending audience and the home audience. Hell, introduce a TV title to at least guarantee one title match each week to keep a hook for the viewers.

It will probably end up being a failure, an extra hour of pathetic skits, rushed tag matches, and advertisements. The one-offs are painstaking to sit through, and the 3-hour permanency is what started the end for Nitro...


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

on the bright side, there is now room for those talents that are getting lost in the shuffle. we should be having more promos in non main even feuds. more time to shine.

but of course that means that all that shit would need to be written first.. there we have the problem.
in theory, a good idea. but in the reality of todays wwe.. finding it hard to be optimistic.

i skip most of raw anyway, i only watch the good parts. so for me it doesnt change alot. if they have a good show and i dont have to skip anything(dont see it ever happening) then i get to enjoy an extra hour of good wrestling.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

This is batshit insane. Creative struggles every week putting together a watchable two hour show which is usually hit or miss most of the time. Now they have to struggle putting together a three hour show. fpalm


----------



## Cubed (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

If this means no more fucking commercials during matches, and maybe even longer matches. i'm happy


----------



## TheBrit (Mar 24, 2012)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Headliner said:


> They are nuts. 3 hour shows normally suck. Clearly they didn't learn anything from WCW. Now, unless this means the brand split is going to end, then maybe this is a different situation.


The brand split ended months ago.


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Not sure what to think here, I'll give it a chance.


----------



## zehapplesaucers (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

We can only hope they hire a new creative team.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Maybe we'll at least get a 30 minute match here or there. If they're going to do 3 hours every week they're going to have to give us some long matches.

Knowing our luck we'll see a thirty minute Miz/Big Show match.


----------



## Minka (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I'm seriously pissed off at all the Raw marks wanting to get rid of Smackdown!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



TheBrit said:


> The brand split ended months ago.


To us it has. They're still trying to cling on to it though.


----------



## HotRhymez (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I don't know why people are upset..another hour means more wrestling..isn't that what you people want?

and nobody is forcing you to watch the extra hour.


----------



## Stone Cold 666 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

The cynic in me wants this, along with WWE Network, to fail to knock some sense into Vince. You already have over-exposed your television to 6 hours a week (including NXT and Superstars) and you expect the creative time to create storylines with a workload of 7 hours per week? And Vince expects this when all booking is done on the fly? ...lol

Like others have said, unless they have some compelling storylines for the mid-card (which they do a shitty job since all the mid carders face each other rather than a jobber to gain some push), this will be a disaster. In an age where they're trying the riskiest move of all in a hard economy with the WWE Network (which has the potential to fail 3 times larger than the XFL), this is an asinine decision. Vince needs to pass away (as awful as that sounds) before he makes more decisions that could damage the company.


----------



## JustWrestle808 (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Wow, there was lot of breaking news today for wrestling. Hopefully this brings postive change to WWE but just because they make the show longer doesn't mean it will better. I am hopeing that they put more wrestling in the show and helped the midcard devolop more. Just have to wait and see.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Maybe Vince will hire Russo to help book the extra hour? :Vince:russo


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Bad move on the wwe's part


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

why are some ppl saying get rid of smackdown. SD has been the better show most of the time but im sure many dont watch it because its either taped or cuz its on fridays. And i will never understand that there are so many ppl who whine and bitch about how awful the product is how awful the roster is yet tune in every single week to watch or take their time and watch on youtube or just come on here to discuss something they do not like.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I remember when Nitro did this...all it did was make their show kind of bloated.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Don't they have enough trouble filling up 2 hours? 

This sounds like an awful idea to me. You have about 6 or 7 guys on the roster - both in the main event and mid card - who are actually booked in any semi-credible way or even used outside of thrown-together matches, and the rest flounder around in the mess of the lower card getting no reaction from the crowd, understandably so. The 2 hour limit on the show is not to blame here for their bad booking.

Say what you will about the Attitude Era but the mid card and low card was booked wonderfully then. Sure not everyone was Mr. Credible, but everyone from Stone Cold to Crash Holly had an identifiable character, personality, and were given a storyline and tv time basically every week. That kind of care in the booking is what I'd love to see come back; as is, three hour RAWs are going to just show how poor and thinly lined the roster is right now, just as the last Rumble did.


----------



## Ncomo (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Well maybe you could have a good showing from the entire roster, cody and ziggler are barley shown, maybe have an opening for more tag team division.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I think it's a stupid idea and I won't be watching not because I think it will affect the product (which is still a valid reason) but because I just can't be bothered dedicating 3 hours to their show each week. I have shit to do. 2 hours is a stretch but theres no way I'll be watching it every week.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



> WWE Raw is permanently moving to three hours on USA Network starting with a three-hour Raw on July 23. The July 23 show will be recognized as Raw's 1,000th show (actual #999) to introduce the permanent timeslot change to 8:00 p.m. EST.
> 
> In an announcement Thursday, there was no indication that the additional first hour will be a pre-show or non-arena type show. Instead, Raw will essentially become Viewer's Choice Raw every week.
> 
> ...


so the audience will book the show? via twitter and facebook?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



> WWE announced Raw will have "new ways to get involved in the show through WWE.com and social media by deciding matches, stipulations, Superstar development, and more."


Ugh that sounds fucking awful. BIG SHOW VS RYBACK VS CENA EVERY WEEK~!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Meltzer said that WWE is doing this is a short term way to make quick money from advertisers and USA.


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



TripleG said:


> I remember when Nitro did this...all it did was make their show kind of bloated.


This move will make the show more bloated, but it beats having to sit through SVU and NCIS reruns every Monday night until Raw came on.

However, my fear is that the first hour will be used as an excuse for Johnny Ace to make a fool of himself on a weekly basis.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

That interactive shit kills it for me. I hate when the fans are given the opportunity to vote. Makes everything obvious and lame.


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Couple guesses on what we'll see:

1) More tag teams. Be at least one tag team match per Raw now. They've clearly been building more tag teams lately. Truth-Kofi, Ziggler-Swagger, Usos, Primo-Epico, Titus-Young.

2) I guess they'll be at least one fan-booked match per episode. Probably in the first hour the'll announce that, say, Punk will face one of three opponents in the 3rd hour and fans gets to pick which of the 3.

Or they'll announce a match like Del Rio vs Sheamus and let fans vote on one of three stipulations.

If they don't overdue it could be fun and get people motivated and get fans to push their guy on twitter to get a chance to fight Punk or Cena.


----------



## kamzzz (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

WWE just shot themselves in the foot..

The thing with WWE is, they have a selective bunch of stars (Cena, Orton, Punk, Bryan, Jericho, HHH, Lesnar, a couple more). But apart from them, the rest of the show is rubbish. I never bother with the divas or the tag team wrestling anymore. So I end up watching around 1/3 of the entire 2 hour show. Now that it's 3 hours, that just means more forward time to me.

Hence why I prefer TNA. Better overall product


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I want a tweet on a pole match.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



dan_marino said:


> Don't they have enough trouble filling up 2 hours?
> 
> This sounds like an awful idea to me. You have about 6 or 7 guys on the roster - both in the main event and mid card - who are actually booked in any semi-credible way or even used outside of thrown-together matches, and the rest flounder around in the mess of the lower card getting no reaction from the crowd, understandably so. The 2 hour limit on the show is not to blame here for their bad booking.
> 
> Say what you will about the Attitude Era but the mid card and low card was booked wonderfully then. Sure not everyone was Mr. Credible, but everyone from Stone Cold to Crash Holly had an identifiable character, personality, and were given a storyline and tv time basically every week. That kind of care in the booking is what I'd love to see come back; as is, three hour RAWs are going to just show how poor and thinly lined the roster is right now, just as the last Rumble did.


Hell, the Mean Street Posse had more character than 90% of the guys these days. I'll always remember Pete Gas, Joey Abs and Rodney above nobodies like Drew McIntyre, Ezekiel Jackson, Jack Swagger, Brodus Clay and Titus O'Neil. Sadly, 1 of these guys is a former WHC and US champion, and 2 are former IC champions. What major titles did the Posse ever win? I think Pete Gas held the Hardcore title for a few minutes at the Hardcore Battle Royal at WM2000. That was it. But they had an identifiable persona-they were Shane's roughneck, rich, asshole, trust fund friends from Greenwich that acted as his lackeys. What's unique about those are guys? Brodus isn't a character, he's an entrance. Jack Swagger is a horrendous Kurt Angle rip off-like Kurt with 1/3 of the wrestling ability and none of the charisma. I can't tell the difference between Titus and Ezekiel-they're 2 jacked black dudes. Drew McIntyre is...there.

I completely agree with you.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I blame the booking far more than the talent. I think the current roster has tons of potential.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

damn somebody had to be on crack to agree to this. Didn't learn a damn thing from Nitro when they decided to do this back in the 90s. VERY hard to maintain that type of programming for long periods of time.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Why are people saying 1000th episode is July 30th? It's July 23rd is the 1000th episode.

http://sharetv.org/shows/wwe_raw/episodes/pg-6

That lists the date of every single episode of Raw. Raw 1000 would be on the day WWE said.


----------



## jcwkings (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I haven't even watched the last 2 weeks of RAW, 3 hours every week is overkill. The only positive is that there will probably 1 extended match per week. But storyline wise there is no way creative can find time to fill 3 hours.


----------



## Peterf93 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Hopefully they will have more time to build characters and feuds but as much as im excited when i think about it how are they gonna make the whole 3 hours excitable every week they need more creatives and maybe even superstars

3 hours = alot of jobbing

But ill remain open and hope it turns out well, maybe wwe have something up their sleeve


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



SoupMan Prime said:


> why are some ppl saying get rid of smackdown. SD has been the better show most of the time but im sure many dont watch it because its either taped or cuz its on fridays. And i will never understand that there are so many ppl who whine and bitch about how awful the product is how awful the roster is yet tune in every single week to watch or take their time and watch on youtube or just come on here to discuss something they do not like.


I watch it every week and the last time I remember them booking a good show is probably before 2012. A bunch of thrown together matches with names exchanged with each other doesn't make a good show to me.



Minka said:


> I'm seriously pissed off at all the Raw marks wanting to get rid of Smackdown!


Except we are not "Raw marks" and don't have any bias towards either show. It's just that Raw is WWE's flagship show and they clearly don't give a shit about Smackdown so might as well get rid of it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

The show already drags with 2 hours... 
Whatever. Now I can add more of my charming, snarky/inappropriate commentary in. You guys in that thread entertain me more than anyone on that show can.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I fear for the match types and votes. Lets just say kids would rather see a dance off between Santino and Brodus Clay than a hardcore match. I think the last viewers choice was filled with Dance, arm wrestling and other non wrestling options.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Chicago Warrior said:


> I fear for the match types and votes. Lets just say kids would rather see a dance off between Santino and Brodus Clay than a hardcore match. I think the last viewers choice was filled with Dance, arm wrestling and other non wrestling options.


They can't get away with it, though. The last time they had that arm-wrestling match with Kane and Mark Henry, the crowd was chanting "boring". I would assume the ratings were also horrible for that segment. The more they'd do it, the worse things will get which forces them to change their format.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Brye said:


> I blame the booking far more than the talent. I think the current roster has tons of potential.


Petty much nailed it on the head. This is the main reason I've lost faith in the WWE no matter who they sign. They have so many guys on their roster that could be stars if booked right it's ridiculous. I'm still trying to figure out why talents like Ziggler and Macintyre are being treated like two jobbers that have no potential. If booked right these guys could be great additions to the main event scene.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Oh and Mason Ryan will win most polls.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Brye said:


> I blame the booking far more than the talent. I think the current roster has tons of potential.


Yes, the fact that most ignore this or think everyone has 100% control of their promos,character,matches is annoying as fuck.

They have the talent, it's just not utilized at full potential.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Theproof said:


> Petty much nailed it on the head. This is the main reason I've lost faith in the WWE no matter who they sign. They have so many guys on their roster that could be stars if booked right it's ridiculous. I'm still trying to figure out why talents like Ziggler and Macintyre are being treated like two jobbers that have no potential. If booked right these guys could be great additions to the main event scene.


I'm sorry but I don't see what you see in McIntyre. Ziggler still has potential, but I'm straying away from him day by day just because he gets the shittiest booking, has Vickie and Swagger weighing him down and holding him back, and it doesn't help that he's the best seller because that just makes him a human crash test dummy and he never wins any matches that have any meaning to them. Back to Mcintyre, boring. He just doesn't look good to me, I don't know whether its his hair, his accent, or just his look. His finisher sucks, he's just plain and boring to me.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Theproof said:


> Petty much nailed it on the head. This is the main reason I've lost faith in the WWE no matter who they sign. They have so many guys on their roster that could be stars if booked right it's ridiculous. I'm still trying to figure out why talents like Ziggler and Macintyre are being treated like two jobbers that have no potential. If booked right these guys could be great additions to the main event scene.


Agreed. So many guys like that that have even shown signs of brilliance.



kokepepsi said:


> Yes, the fact that most ignore this or think everyone has 100% control of their promos,character,matches is annoying as fuck.
> 
> They have the talent, it's just not utilized at full potential.


Exactly, it's not like you can just improvise over what you're supposed to do, especially when your main job is to job and you get little mic time or even TV time for that matter.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

If only this would mean longer matches, but I'm pretty positive that won't be happening.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I love watching WWE, the more I'm watching it the more I'm happy. LOVE THIS. People complaining, LOL, this is my all time favorite show, it expanding is awesome news to me. What else is on Monday nights? NOTHING. Watching wrestling all night sounds A OKAY to me.

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I'll give it 6 months.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



kokepepsi said:


> Yes, the fact that most ignore this or think everyone has 100% control of their promos,character,matches is annoying as fuck.
> 
> They have the talent, it's just not utilized at full potential.


You know what, this too. The roster really isn't as bad as people say it is. Combine FCW, NXT, and the main roster, and you actually have a huge list of amazing tag team, mid card, and main event talent. From across the board, people that are awesome on the mic, in the ring, you name it, the main problem is that creative, half the time, has no clue how to introduce or further develop a character, and just have the same people go out every week and have pointless matches with no real point to em.

Like how they have the raw recaps before every Santino/Brodus and Ziggler/Swagger match. Us as the audience, even the casual people, shouldn't have to watch a recap to remember why these guys are having a rematch or whatever. It's up to creative to have them go out there, develop some sort of midcard feud, and we'll know when they come out, why they are having a match, what the reasoning behind it is.

Development of talent is another thing, we're going to have 3 hour Raws from July 23rd onwards. Why should we care? What does this matter? Every single Raw that was 3 hours has honestly fucking sucked. It's just more filler. If they want to actually use the extra hour properly, have em develop characters, feuds, fucking anything. I don't want to see Cena for an extra hour, I want to see Heath Slater piss off some other midcarder, or Darren Young with titus o'neill feud over the Tag team belt with the usos or something. Some kind of character development, promo time, and match that is longer than 10 minutes and that doesn't involve: Randy Orton, John Cena, CM Punk, Sheamus, Jericho, Dbryan, etc, you get the point. 

Last thing I want to touch base on real quick is the whole voting shit. I don't for one second believe that Cyber sunday voting or any of that shit is legit, they probably look at the votes and decide whether what the people want is worthy enough for a match or something, but in the end they make the final decision, which totally defeats the purpose of it, so this whole "social media intergration" shit is pointless. Sorry for the long post and shitty formatting but this is just my 2 cents.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Fact of the matter is, we don't know how good or bad most of the roster is because aside from like 5 - 8 guys, nobody is given anything to do. It's like trying to evaluate baseball players who never get an at bat. Who the hell knows what most of these guys actually have to offer? It would be nice if they started pushing guys and find out who sticks, but that's not the way they do things anymore.


----------



## juiceGLC (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Didn't read the entire thread so forgive me if someone posted this already but maybe they're bringing back "war zone" for the last half (or hour) of the show. They can run raw at the same time its always been but the final hour will be later therefore maybe a tv14 rating for the more "mature" audience since the kids will likely be asleep by then.

The whole revolution campaign has a red X in the background. Maybe this is part of the "revolution" of raw. Bringing back the more Xtreme/risque segments that the older fans miss so much.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Why are people hating? A true WWE fan would be excited for this. This is awesome


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I remember when Nitro went 3 hours, all the top stars did their thing in the first hour, then the next 2 hours was nothing but low card members and the ratings sucked. Overall a bad move but then again, nothing WCW did by then was a good move.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

The roster today is extremely talented and full of potential but its also incredibly aimless. If a guy so happens to get over he immediately starts hitting walls: jobbing him out, taking him off TV, not advertising his appearances, etc stuff like that holds people back. 

(Look at Cody Rhodes for instance held the IC title for a long ass time and gained tremendous momentum from the mask days, even feuded with RKO & Booker T, then all of a sudden he starts feuding with Show and his TV appearances are reduced to jobbing. Now he's got the IC title back, moved on from Show and isn't doing anything worthwhile. They didn't take advantage of anything he did.)

This is one of the most solid rosters they've had since the 80s, if they honestly put some work into developing characters, booking them carefully with more foresight and promoting those characters we would see that.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

They have serious potential to burn out the product by doing this. You already have four shows. One of which you absolutely don't need, and the other is just another show like a Sunday Night Heat/Velocity type. Adding another hour can not only create filler, but it can lead to overexposure because you'll most likely end up seeing the same guys come out twice, maybe three times (more often than they already come out) and segments put on replay time and time again throughout the show like they've been doing. Then imagine when you have 3 hour PPVs, a 3 hour Raw the next night, then Smackdown the next day and the other show tapings. The creative team is going to be feeling the burn and pressure. Especially considering they have hard times continuing storylines properly in the current format.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I would enjoy this if I knew WWE would take the extra time to elevate the roster and each of the separate divisions, but that would require too much faith in WWE. I cant even remember the last good 3 hour special on Raw.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

i need dvr


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Didn't they talk about adding a preshow lol?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

It may help the midcard division, at least I think it will. But I agree with the whole devaluing a PPV.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

lol at devaluaing a PPV. More storyline development and another hour of mid-carders and low-carders values PPV's, not devalue.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

No!! Bad move. The first hour is always terrible and usually the rest of the show is just as bad. If they emphasize the wrestling aspect then this might work in their favor but we know that they won't do that.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

An extra hour for more adverts and promos repeating what happened earlier in the night.

Stupid idea and the last thing they should be doing now. The 2 hour show already feels weak with content and full to the brim of filler promos. They don't need more time they need better things to put in that time. Dragging it out longer will make it worse.
Obviously Vince is starting to feel the heat and needs more advertising time. Pure money decision which will further hurt the product.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Brye said:


> I blame the booking far more than the talent. I think the current roster has tons of potential.


I agree. Again, back in the Attitude Era they would at least mask the shortcomings of the greener (and just not as talented) guys with fun gimmicks and personalities. A guy like McGuillicutty would never have been able to go out there as... uh... whatever he was.  

And then you have guys that do have talent that still get stuck with the most by-the-books heel/face characters imaginable. Kofi the smiling face, Miz the cocky heel... groundbreaking roles right there. 

I think there are problems with the current roster, but good booking could still make it work to a certain level.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I would have a Live Smackdown on Tuesdays to compliment a live three hour RAW. Just saying, it would carry most characters and storylines well, IMO.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Very bad move in my opinion. The entire roster doesn't draw and I can't even watch more than 30 minutes of the show anymore. 3 hours is just way too much and you can expect some ratings below 2.5 once the NFL starts.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Shawn Morrison said:


> lol at devaluaing a PPV. More storyline development and another hour of mid-carders and low-carders values PPV's, not devalue.


Well, more time could also boost match quality as well, if they have that direction in mind. So big time matches could also take place on one of these 3 shows for free. But I do see what you're saying.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



dan_marino said:


> I agree. Again, back in the Attitude Era they would at least mask the shortcomings of the greener (and just not as talented) guys with fun gimmicks and personalities. A guy like McGuillicutty would never have been able to go out there as... uh... whatever he was.
> 
> And then you have guys that do have talent that still get stuck with the most by-the-books heel/face characters imaginable. Kofi the smiling face, Miz the cocky heel... groundbreaking roles right there.
> 
> I think there are problems with the current roster, but good booking could still make it work to a certain level.


I think a good example of that in today's roster is Otunga. Bad wrestler, didn't have any direction. Then he comes back and considering his background, is a natural at his lawyer gimmick. That's smart booking by the creative team.

I'd love it if they hired actual people with wrestling experience to write though, not this soap opera bullshit.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Can. Not. Do. It..........but I know I will.......
I wish I could name ONE 3 hour RAW that was even close to decent enough to watch ALL the way through and 
not just have a surprise ending that make it seem like it was a great RAW.
The only thing I see coming of this is them cancelling SD! cause of how poorly it's been doing and the whole SuperShow thing.
I don't really want SD! gone, but if they're doing 5 hours a week, I don't know how great it's going to be. 
They have difficulty writing a two hour RAW consistently, let alone a 3 hour one.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



The Winning One™ said:


> I would have a Live Smackdown on Tuesdays to compliment a live three hour RAW. Just saying, it would carry most characters and storylines well, IMO.


If they did a live SD! it should be on Thursday at the very least. 
I don't think most people would tune in two nights in a row. 5 hours in two nights is asking quite a bit.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Headliner said:


> *They have serious potential to burn out the product by doing this.* You already have four shows. One of which you absolutely don't need, and the other is just another show like a Sunday Night Heat/Velocity type. Adding another hour can not only create filler, but it can lead to overexposure because you'll most likely end up seeing the same guys come out twice, maybe three times (more often than they already come out) and segments put on replay time and time again throughout the show like they've been doing. Then imagine when you have 3 hour PPVs, a 3 hour Raw the next night, then Smackdown the next day and the other show tapings. The creative team is going to be feeling the burn and pressure. Especially considering they have hard times continuing storylines properly in the current format.


WCW lost a lot of its' audience because of this. The crazy thing is that WWE is going to start their own channel. I swear, Vince hurts his company just as much as he helped it.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> WCW lost a lot of its' audience because of this. The crazy thing is that WWE is going to start their own channel. I swear, Vince hurts his company just as much as he helped it.


They can't get any suiters for the Network. They were gonna start it Wrestlemania Night but couldn't find any providers to broadcast it. So I don't know if they are still going forward with it.


----------



## Little Mac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

AHHH! MORE TIME ON TELEVISION, WHICH MEANS MORE ADVERTSERS, WHICH MEANS MORE REVENUE! WWE ARE GOING TO GO OUT OF BUSINESS! AHHHHHHH!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> WCW lost a lot of its' audience because of this. The crazy thing is that WWE is going to start their own channel. I swear, Vince hurts his company just as much as he helped it.


Ok, just read TKOK's post, because I really thought that idea was dropped ages ago and WWE youtube was the substitute.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> WCW lost a lot of its' audience because of this. The crazy thing is that WWE is going to start their own channel. I swear, Vince hurts his company just as much as he helped it.


Exactly. And by the time WCW figured it out, it was too late. You need a good booking team to make good 3 hour shows. WCW didn't have it. (Wrestling was hot so they got away with a lot of nonsense), and WWE don't have that right now. 

It's a short term financial gain for WWE but long term I can't see this working. It seems like Vin Man is taking this WWE universe shit to the head by attempting to actually create his own universe on TV in a sense. 

He's thinking financial with this move, but the ratings have been declining, and it's clearly not an indicator that you need to add more programming.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

For those asking why some of us are unhappy with this decision, it's because we have seen with our own eyes what Raw is like when it's 3 hours.

And it's bad.

This gets a thumbs down from me as it's unnecessary considering they're struggling with only 2 hours...on BOTH Raw and Smackdown and it's bad timing as they're trying to focus on this (likely to fail) network while turning NXT into another show and trying to make the roster (minus the A-Team) they have seem relevant.

Had ratings been high, divisions looking great, entertaining stars and matches every week then maybe this would've been a smart move. But to add an extra hour when they're not doing great and they've already got enough on their plate? This could be very bad.

Permanent my ass, if ratings go on a downward spiral they'll head back to that 9-11 time slot faster than TNA went back to Thursdays when they thought moving to Monday nights was a "good idea"

I'm sick of being excited by anything WWE "tries" to do as they never fail to let me down. I'm keeping my expectations low, that way I dont risk disappointment.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

This idea is overkill. I don't ever remember enjoying 3-hour RAW shows so I'm not too sure if this is a good idea. Normally when they have 3-hour shows, its filled with too much promos and not enough wrestling. Also, there's too many advertisements and too much filler crap. I guess the thing that I don't like the most is the promo time they will take up. This past week's RAW was a perfect example of too much time wasted on promos. Triple H took 15 minutes, Laurinitis/Show took 15-20, and Cena/Laurinitis took about 15. It will be better if they actually give this extra time to guys who need and will benefit from it and develop their characters. Hell, it will be even useful for the Divas division to develop personalities too. But yeah, I'm going to have low expectations on this move and hope it isn't crap like the 3-hour Monday Nitro shows.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

it's k guys, in 6 months we'll all be talking about how happy we are that john cena beat alberto del rio in an i quit match at survivor series


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Oh, everyone knows that the WWE Network is going to fail because everyone already has access to the clips, shows, matches, and events they're going to predictably show or they don't have compelling/appealing programming that will keep the viewers there.

This may have worked in 1999. Hell, maybe 2002. Not in 2012.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Could mean more story and character development, but it could also be about 40% more of the same promos they air before and after every commercial break. *Shrugs*


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Think about the PPV weeks: you'll have a 3-hour wrestling show on Sunday with complete matches and no commercials, followed by a 3-hour filler show on Monday. That makes a total of 6 hours of TV in just 2 days. Then, you expect fans to tune in again on Friday for your "B-show"? The hell? 

TNA did a good move by going live. WWE did a wrong move by adding an hour.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I wrote about it in my blog(below) and I think it's exactly the opposite of what WWE needs now. I'm always with less being more. I see WWE writers being even more stressed and more things getting rushed.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

They should include dark matches and film people leaving the arena and what they thought of the live.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



TKOK! said:


> They can't get any suiters for the Network. They were gonna start it Wrestlemania Night but couldn't find any providers to broadcast it. So I don't know if they are still going forward with it.





swagger_ROCKS said:


> Ok, just read TKOK's post, because I really thought that idea was dropped ages ago and WWE youtube was the substitute.


I thought Vince was still going through because the WWE said in their quarter reports that they were still attempting to do it. I know the WWE lies and exaggerates, but I still believed they were going to attempt to make the network because Vince is has the mind of a mad scientist and loves chasing pipe dreams.



Headliner said:


> Exactly. And by the time WCW figured it out, it was too late. You need a good booking team to make good 3 hour shows. WCW didn't have it. (Wrestling was hot so they got away with a lot of nonsense), and WWE don't have that right now.
> 
> It's a short term financial gain for WWE but long term I can't see this working. It seems like Vin Man is taking this WWE universe shit to the head by attempting to actually create his own universe on TV in a sense.
> 
> He's thinking financial with this move, but the ratings have been declining, and it's clearly not an indicator that you need to add more programming.


This reminds me of the comic book industry, specifically Marvel. In an attempt to get more money from a shrinking market, Marvel decided to raise the prices of their popular books and to print 2 issues a month instead of one. Both companies don't know how to grow their audience and is instead trying to milk the current market, which will only cause the market to shrink further.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

This is a terrible decision. I can't even understand why they would want to make Raw 3 hours. The ratings as been going down in the last few years and adding one more hour to the show will just make everything worst.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I really don't think this will last the year, but by then they may have already done damage due to burning people out and turning them away with an even more watered-down show. They struggle to put on good two hours shows with the shoddy booking they have and now all the fans are going to get is more filler and even longer promos that overstay their welcome because they know they'll have to keep something in reserve to keep people buying ppvs.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Wow, wrestling fans complaining about getting to watch 1 more hour of wrestling every week....


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Fargerov said:


> Wow, wrestling fans complaining about getting to watch 1 more hour of wrestling every week....


Yeah since that hour will barely include any, most likely...


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

How about people wait to see what this will be like before complaining so much? I BELIEVE that this will help the midcard rather than hurt the WWE. The reason they can't develop guys is because they have so many guys that have to fill the time with that they all get shoved into tag team matches and six man tags, which usually have no story. I'm hoping this is their way of building the tag team and mid-card division with more time for individual character development.

Of course I know WWE does screw things up once in a while, but I like to go into things with a positive attitude. I like the idea of more WWE TV every week.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I am so ready for this. I can't wait to see Raw go 3 hours. Who knows, this could be better. You never know until you see the first few 3 hour raw episodes.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I will give it a chance and be somewhat optimistic but the recent three hour RAWs and Smackdown have been almost downright pisspoor so it doesn't have history on their side.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



The Redeemer said:


> How about people wait to see what this will be like before complaining so much? I BELIEVE that this will help the midcard rather than hurt the WWE. The reason they can't develop guys is because they have so many guys that have to fill the time with that they all get shoved into tag team matches and six man tags, which usually have no story. *I'm hoping this is their way of building the tag team and mid-card division with more time for individual character development.
> *
> Of course I know WWE does screw things up once in a while, but I like to go into things with a positive attitude. I like the idea of more WWE TV every week.


Yeah, I know I am going to be tuning in regardless, but peeps still wonder what's gonna happen to SD, and all that other stuff, if WWE doesn't change up their routine following this extra hour. So the bold is what I am hoping for as well.


----------



## Game1778 (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I don't want to be skeptic but for months I had been considering cuting down on my wrestling viewing this made my decision a whole lot easier I don't have the time anymore to watch wrestling as much as I used to so I think I am just going to view the big shows and events from now on If this was only wrestling show I would not have minded this but 3 hour raw which roughly equals 2 hours and 30, 90 minute Smackdown and fifty minute superstars is just too much wrestling this change in my view is not good


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Fargerov said:


> Wow, wrestling fans complaining about getting to watch 1 more hour of wrestling every week....


Yeah, because we know what they should do with that time and what's actually going to happen.

Should - Develop a legitimate tag team division, build better feuds with the midcard titles, highlight your top future stars more, give more mic time to them, showcase underused talent, let them develop their characters, etc. 

Will - Even more time wasting segments of John Laurinaitis, the boss character, a position which is completely irrelevant, because the boss is not an active wrestler. More John Cena. JUST what we need. Dozens and dozens of more recaps of things we've already seen, commercials, and time wasting filler where nobody develops as a talent and nobody gets over.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



The Redeemer said:


> *How about people wait to see what this will be like before complaining so much?* I BELIEVE that this will help the midcard rather than hurt the WWE. The reason they can't develop guys is because they have so many guys that have to fill the time with that they all get shoved into tag team matches and six man tags, which usually have no story. I'm hoping this is their way of building the tag team and mid-card division with more time for individual character development.
> 
> Of course I know WWE does screw things up once in a while, but I like to go into things with a positive attitude. I like the idea of more WWE TV every week.





iHoneyBea said:


> For those asking why some of us are unhappy with this decision, it's because we have seen with our own eyes what Raw is like when it's 3 hours.
> 
> And it's bad.


Boom.

Also, WWE hasn't booked their mid-card properly in 5 years. Adding an extra hour isn't going to change with this booking team.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Those are 3 hour specials, it's not the same thing as a regular weekly show. I don't expect their 3 hour weekly show to be booked the same way as the 3 hour specials.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

3 hour shows are 3 hour shows. You're missing the point. We've seen a three hour RAW/SD format show from WWE lately. They've been horrible.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

They're going to be booked exactly as the WWE is now - on the fly, while the show is going on. This has been confirmed. It's no wonder we have so many problems when shit like this is going on.

I'll say it again: They book the show...while the show is going on. I pray to God I'm not the only one who sees the ridiculousness in this.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> They're going to be booked exactly as the WWE is now - on the fly, while the show is going on. This has been confirmed. It's no wonder we have so many problems when shit like this is going on.
> 
> I'll say it again: They book the show...while the show is going on. I pray to God I'm not the only one who sees the ridiculousness in this.


Where was that said??
That's THE most absurd thing anyone could do! 
Though, the show being so ridiculous, absolutely makes sense now.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Mr. Kennedy confirmed it just after his release in 2009. It's also been passed around all over the dirt sheets and it's basically common knowledge.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



The Winning One™ said:


> 3 hour shows are 3 hour shows. You're missing the point. We've seen a three hour RAW/SD format show from WWE lately. They've been horrible.


Most of the 3 hour shows have been themed and had backstage skits and garbage like that to fit the theme. If it's a weekly thing, there most likely won't be a theme. I doubt they go with this "Cyber Sunday" rip off theme every week that's been said about. Most weeks will be normal, my hope anyway.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Wsupden said:


> I'm sorry but I don't see what you see in McIntyre. Ziggler still has potential, but I'm straying away from him day by day just because he gets the *shittiest booking*, has Vickie and Swagger weighing him down and holding him back, and it doesn't help that he's the best seller because that just makes him a human crash test dummy and he never wins any matches that have any meaning to them. Back to Mcintyre, boring. He just doesn't look good to me, I don't know whether its his hair, his accent, or just his look. His finisher sucks, he's just plain and boring to me.


It sounds to me that you just really don't like MacIntryre but when I look at him I see a good talent who is suffering because of horrible booking. When they first started giving him a push he looked like a million bucks but once they decided to stop pushing him and moved on to somebody else, that's when the bad booking started that made him look like a goof. Remember that horrible love storyline he was in? I don't know why they do this. It's like they can't focus on pushing more than one up and coming wrestler at a time. Seems like they just lose interest in pushing and booking a guy decently and just move on the the next guy.

And as for Ziggler, you basically made my point that he has shitty booking. Ziggler's probably one of the top overall wrestlers in the WWE right now. Any wrestler could look bad with horrible booking.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Nooooooooooooo! Unless they show much more wrestlers wrestling if not then NOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Some didn't have a theme. They were simply 3 hour shows and they sucked. You're being way too optimistic. History is a good indicator of how shit works. It didn't work for WCW, it hasn't worked for WWE, and it won't work for WWE.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

This is going to be a disaster of epic proportions!


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I like WWE and like to be optimistic for most things they try, oh well. I watch most shows and enjoy most shows, not usually over-analyzing it like most people on this board. The more I get to see of my favorite wrestlers the better.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Mr. Kennedy confirmed it just after his release in 2009. It's also been passed around all over the dirt sheets and it's basically common knowledge.


I knew they changed things like even 5 minutes before the show, 
but had no idea they were changing things DURING the show.....wow.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Yeah, Mr. Kennedy (Anderson) confirmed that in that PWR Shoot Interview he did years ago.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

So a wrestler that recently left the company on bad terms said something negative about how the company is ran? That HAS to be true!


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Walk-In said:


> This is going to be a disaster of epic proportions!


I wouldn't go that far. I just seriously doubt that this will last a full year seeing as how they have hard enough time booking two hour shows. If you've ever listened to interviews from former WWE creative members, you'd know just how mush stress and pressure they go through just focusing on the current two hour format mainly because Vince is always changing things out of nowhere. I actually think that the first couple of shows will be fine because they most likely already planned ahead for them. It's long term that I'm worrier about. It's going to be interesting to see how the creative team manages to be creative enough to fill three hours of RAW for months and months without getting burnt out. Personally, I think that if they booked things logically it would be easy because things would fall into place already. But when I look at their track record with all of the sloppy, all over the place booking that's been going on with them and every other wrestling promotion in the last five years I think things could get ugly. We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

This confirms all answers:


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

That was a great interview but it was long as shit. Really shows how far removed Vinces mind is from a fans standpoint.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

If the 1st hour is a recap sort of show then I can see this being a good thing in getting the story of a feud over to the audience better.However if its just following the usual 3 hour raw format,with the 1st hour being comedy/filler, then this could be horrible.

They are barely trying to book a competent 2 hour raw these days, do people really think an extra hour will improve this show?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Long but very informative. Take patience.

Him burying Hardcore Holly and saying HHH gives orders were the best parts.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Still think this move is more the USA Network decision then Vince himself. 

Still wonder though, why would USA Network want this?? I mean the ratings arent exactly great right now and they know full well how the 3 hour shows did in the past. Maybe they dont really mind the 3.0s WWE has been getting as of late.

The only positive for WWE itself is that they get more money, probably additional 200,000-300,000 dollars per show.
I wanna say "Time to develop the divisions etc etc" but ive thought that with every 3 hour show. 
"Oh good, now things can get proper build". 
And instead its just random unfunny segment that usually would only take up 5 minutes but now go on for 15 minutes.


----------



## FlyLikeCat (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

i think they need to add another hour to smackdown and bring it up to par with Raw


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



JasonLives said:


> Still think this move is more the USA Network decision then Vince himself.
> 
> Still wonder though, why would USA Network want this?? I mean the ratings arent exactly great right now and they know full well how the 3 hour shows did in the past. Maybe they dont really mind the 3.0s WWE has been getting as of late.


Isn't RAW one of their top rated shows? I know that they usually do great at getting their age demographic to watch the show which is what the USA network wants. Those ratings are actually not that bad and I even think that RAW is usually one of the top watched show on TV when it's on. I don't really follow ratings too much so I might be wrong.


----------



## robby.ag0ny (May 2, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Are we gonna pretend like the majority of the IWC doesn't DVR or stream the show? I might have to skip more filler, but is that really something to bitch about with the potential for more of anything? "OH NO! I got an extra pizza? For free? BUT I HATE THE CRUST!!!" Then don't eat the pizza people.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Why would the USA Network hate 3.0s? That is still their highest rated show on the network.

EDIT: LOL I agree with the above post!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



The Winning One™ said:


> This confirms all answers:


I watched it. Long as fuck. Isn't Holly a thief? HHH then said to everyone that he has "THAT" power, to fire anyone's ass if they pull the same shit holly did.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Yup. And I believe Ken too. HHH would be someone to pull off that shit and Holly is a big enough dick to steal and not own up to doing it like a man.

Ken is also right that I bet Vince and WWE stop people like him because he was "too" entertaining. Explains Ryder's fall from grace.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I can't remember everything from the interview, but some shit didn't register well with me. I think he was playing the fans with the "what" chants, and when he went backstage Vince was pissed for some reason. Not sure what the deal was tbh. But what's done is done, can't go back.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Yeah because Vince thought Kennedy was provoking those chants in that promo when he shouldn't, in his opinion. funny thing, Vince did the same thing about a week or so later.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

:lmao this is why I try not to criticize WWE stars, such a crazy environment they work in.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I can't remember everything from the interview, but some shit didn't register well with me. I think he was playing the fans with the "what" chants, and when he went backstage Vince was pissed for some reason. Not sure what the deal was tbh. But what's done is done, can't go back.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZSR_oCxqXc

Vince hated the hell out of this promo and actually called it the worst promo he's ever seen according to Kennedy. Funny thing is, this was without a doubt the best Promo that Kennedy ever did and was at the time one of the best I've seen during that time period. This is when I started to really believe that Vince was getting senile.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

The guys that do shoot interviews to complain about WWE after they were fired are the worst. I get being upset about how you were used or disliking how you were let go, but do you have to go on the internet and complain about it, while also losing any chance of ever getting back there? I know lots of guys might not plan on going back, but most of them end up doing just that and then they most likely get buried because of the trash talking they did.

WWE is the ONLY steady job in wrestling, which is why guys try to get to there. Being in the WWE is the best actual job in wrestling, regardless of where you are on the card. You get paid on a constant basis no matter how much you are used. Even in TNA, they only get paid when they are on the show weekly, rather than a steady weekly or monthly pay. Only the main guys get paid regularly.

Just complain to your family and friends or something like most people do when they get canned or leave a job, complaining to the world is just throwing a pity party (WAH I WASN'T TREATED FAIRLY!!!).


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Vince shouldn't have had any say for any of the promos then, the man was "dead" during this time :lmao


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

That Kennedy interview was cool. Almost everyone says the same thing. HHH is a dick. I think with his buddy being the only guy allowed to get over recently we're seeing the benefits of being kliq'd up. I wouldn't be surprised if punk's ass is shipped to SD eventually. 

Kennedy spoke about being held back because he was "too entertaining" that definitely got me thinking. CM Punk's "Straight Edge Savior" gimmick was working and it was hilarious then all of a sudden he's forced to feud with Show subsequently jobbed out, which killed his heat then they dumped him on Raw to do nothing for months. Then they did the same thing to masked Cody Rhodes with the bag gimmick and now the same with Bryan and the "Yes" gimmick. We understand that the guys are heels and maybe the E is trying to kill the "cool" heel, but it shouldn't hurt the product that the heel is entertaining or has something people like.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I'm looking at this the positive way. Hopefully, the mid card, tag team and divas divisions which are all in a pathetic state currently will be given more time develop.


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

This is a very bad move thats what PPV are all about 3 hours I can't stand 3 hours of RAW. They should focus more on improving the product, not increasing the length of the show.


----------



## doc31 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Jesus christ, why does this company always do the complete opposite of what makes sense?

3 hours per week, i find the current 2 hours hard enough and i watch on a tuesday via DVR!

The current show already has 20-30 mins of recaps, seriously, F%ck this company.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

The fan interaction idea was tried by TNA...and the same guy kept winning the polls lol.

Hopefully the E have smartened up and they rotate ideas so the same thing won't keep happening. 

It is a decent idea because people will watch to see the execution of what they voted for. But its a bad idea to overuse it. Once a month should be enough. 

Vince needs to chill with his gimmicks.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



jonoaries said:


> The fan interaction idea was tried by TNA...and the same guy kept winning the polls lol.
> 
> Hopefully the E have smartened up and they rotate ideas so the same thing won't keep happening.
> 
> ...


The voting is rigged anyway.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I fucking hate the way that Vince/higher ups don't give a fuck if someone is over unless it's the person they want over.

Fucking dumb business.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Brye said:


> I fucking hate the way that Vince/higher ups don't give a fuck if someone is over unless it's the person they want over.
> 
> Fucking dumb business.


Yep.

We must do what we're told and cheer for who we're supposed to.

Unless 3 hours means longer, better matches, DO NOT WANT.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

wow morale is pretty low and this thread, maybe we should march to bristol and occupy WWE and demand they fire their current creative team. 

#OccupyWWE let's get it trending


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

who the FUCK comes up with all these stupid ideas?!?!!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Brye said:


> Don't see why people can't give it a chance. You all say you hate the current product and that it's lacking but then WWE shakes things up and there's no enthusiasm. With an extra hour, the whole set up and complexion of the show can change. So I don't see why we can't wait and see what happens before writing it off.


I'm sorry to say this but you seriously need to wake up and smell the coffee, Brye. How many times have you said that you're going to wait and see or that you're going to give them a chance and how many times has that actually resulted in something positive? I've been waiting and seeing for around 2 years now. I'm been giving them chances for around 2 years now. I've watched them fuck up practically every single good thing that they had on their hands in that time (apart from Taker/HHH/HBK but the credit goes to those 3 men, not Vince). I'm through giving them chances. What do you want to wait and see for? Why waste your time by getting your hopes up for something that isn't going to happen. I mean seriously, look at the build for OTL. :lmao Look at it! You're telling me that you can look at what has happened over the past few weeks and feel that them adding an extra hour to Raw will be a good thing? Come the fuck on! I used to be like you. When everybody here was shitting all over WWE I was there, fighting the good fight and telling everybody to 'wait and see' what was going to happen. 2 years later and it's still the fucking same. Nothing has changed. I waited and nothing happened. They still fuck up everything and they still don't give a shit about anybody not named John Cena. That's it. 

I admire your positivity but I honestly just don't have the energy for it anymore. I mean, would you bet money that WWE are going to use this extra hour productively? If you would then you're a very brave and/or silly man lol. I'll happily take back everything I've said if divine intervention happens and this works out well. I'll gladly do it because it will mean that the shows would be watchable again. I sure as hell aren't betting on it though. Trust me and everybody else when we say this, WWE WILL fuck this up. They will. It's what they do now. If they can destroy the build to Rock/Cena and then have Cena go over Brock Lesnar in Lesnar's FIRST MATCH BACK IN 8 YEARS then they can fuck up and ruin absolutely anything. And they will. If I was ever going to bet on something, _that_ is what I'd be betting on and I'd win money every single time.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Starbuck said:


> I'm sorry to say this but you seriously need to wake up and smell the coffee, Brye. How many times have you said that you're going to wait and see or that you're going to give them a chance and how many times has that actually resulted in something positive? I've been waiting and seeing for around 2 years now. I'm been giving them chances for around 2 years now. I've watched them fuck up practically every single good thing that they had on their hands in that time (apart from Taker/HHH/HBK but the credit goes to those 3 men, not Vince). I'm through giving them chances. What do you want to wait and see for? Why waste your time by getting your hopes up for something that isn't going to happen. I mean seriously, look at the build for OTL. :lmao Look at it! You're telling me that you can look at what has happened over the past few weeks and feel that them adding an extra hour to Raw will be a good thing? Come the fuck on! I used to be like you. When everybody here was shitting all over WWE I was there, fighting the good fight and telling everybody to 'wait and see' what was going to happen. 2 years later and it's still the fucking same. Nothing has changed. I waited and nothing happened. They still fuck up everything and they still don't give a shit about anybody not named John Cena. That's it.
> 
> I admire your positivity but I honestly just don't have the energy for it anymore. I mean, would you bet money that WWE are going to use this extra hour productively? If you would then you're a very brave and/or silly man lol. I'll happily take back everything I've said if divine intervention happens and this works out well. I'll gladly do it because it will mean that the shows would be watchable again. I sure as hell aren't betting on it though. Trust me and everybody else when we say this, WWE WILL fuck this up. They will. It's what they do now. If they can destroy the build to Rock/Cena and then have Cena go over Brock Lesnar in Lesnar's FIRST MATCH BACK IN 8 YEARS then they can fuck up and ruin absolutely anything. And they will. If I was ever going to bet on something, _that_ is what I'd be betting on and I'd win money every single time.


You're probably right, tbh. And I certainly wouldn't bet money on this working out, haha.

WWE has made so many dumb fucking decisions regarding wrestlers I like but they almost always manage to pull me back in. I was pretty much done after OTL last year and then Punk became #1 Contender and then I didn't even think about it after the 6/27 promo. If things continue down the path of Cena/Johnny/Big Show and guys like Tensai/Ryback and lack of guys like McIntyre/Zig/Ted/Gabriel/etc then I might go back and try and take a break. I have plenty of wrestling on DVD and about 30 movies I need to catch up on so I have things to fill the void.

I can honestly say I don't give a fuck about Johnny/Cena or Big Show (even though I do like him at times...more often than not) or Brodus destroying talent (he can still be a good heel though), or Sheamus as champion (his interest peaked in October for me). Bryan and Punk are really the other thing I care about at the moment and WWE's trying their hardest to make that irrelevant to me.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Brye said:


> You're probably right, tbh. And I certainly wouldn't bet money on this working out, haha.
> 
> *WWE has made so many dumb fucking decisions regarding wrestlers I like but they almost always manage to pull me back in*.


This is the part that really fucking annoys me because no matter how bad it gets, I'll still watch lol. It's like they have a fucking hold over you. I'm a wrestling fan and no matter how bad it gets I'll still probably watch. So long as I can find 1 good thing I'll watch. I may not watch all of it but I'll watch and still read up on it etc. I can't let that go and I don't want to. But I'm through with being disappointed. I'm just through with it and I'm not giving them the benefit of the doubt ever again. They've fucked up WAY too many times now. 

As for Kennedy, they had the keys to the kingdom ready to be handed over to him with the McMahon storyline heading into 2008. He was going to be Vince's Illegitimate _Son_. I can't think of a bigger push than that yet somehow Kennedy is complaining about them wanting to hold him back? Gimme a break. It's unfortunate what happened to him but they were clearly ready to put their eggs in his basket and give him the big McMahon angle going into Wrestlemania. Shit happens.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Brye said:


> You're probably right, tbh. And I certainly wouldn't bet money on this working out, haha.
> 
> WWE has made so many dumb fucking decisions regarding wrestlers I like *but they almost always manage to pull me back in*. I was pretty much done after OTL last year and then Punk became #1 Contender and then I didn't even think about it after the 6/27 promo. If things continue down the path of Cena/Johnny/Big Show and guys like Tensai/Ryback and lack of guys like McIntyre/Zig/Ted/Gabriel/etc then I might go back and try and take a break. I have plenty of wrestling on DVD and about 30 movies I need to catch up on so I have things to fill the void.
> 
> I can honestly say I don't give a fuck about Johnny/Cena or Big Show (even though I do like him at times...more often than not) or Brodus destroying talent (he can still be a good heel though), or Sheamus as champion (his interest peaked in October for me). Bryan and Punk are really the other thing I care about at the moment and WWE's trying their hardest to make that irrelevant to me.


Good ole starbuck quoted exactly what I was going to as well. This is the sad part of my experience with being a WWE fan.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

3 hours is entirely too long. when raw's are bad, they are usually very bad and hard to watch. i can't imagine what bad 3 hour raw is going to be like. those special 3 hour shows always seemed boring. ratings even go down for those shows. 

just too much wwe programming. ideally, they would use this to build up the tag division and mid card. 

but the problems:
1) raw ALREADY suffers from consistency issues 
2) even in past 3 hour shows, they've shown no real indication to develop the mid card
3) they've only used it to do more recaps, horrible comedy sketches, squash matches and random skits
4) the writers already seemed stretched thin. this goes to my above point...if the writers are having trouble consistently writing good shows, how does adding an extra hour help at all? 
5) oh ya, we're pretty much guaranteed a divas match every week now. hooray! 

i'll watch the first couple but i honestly might take a break from it for a long while if it ends up being as bad as i think it might


----------



## deadmau (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

they didn't learn from WCW what happened when they did three hours of Nitro no?


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Wow this is incredible. Raw is enough of a pain to sit through already at it's 2 hour limit but now it's going to 3 hours I can't see myself sitting through too many live Raw's now. There had been talk of a 1 hour pre-show and that's what this hopefully will become. 

WWE are also over-exposed because of the mass content the product each year of:
Raw (104 hours)
NXT (52 hours)
Superstars (52 hours)
Smackdown (104 hours) 
PPV (45 hours)

Now they're adding a whole other 52 hours of Raw to that list. It's not just the fans who are gunna see too much, the creative team are going to get burned out with all the extra work they're gunna have to do each week.

I'm intrigued as to what the WWE active thing is going to be and just what they're trying to get across here. I don't know how it's going to work with us apparently "deciding matches" and "developing characters"

On the plus side though, if anybody can pull off this kind of move then it's the WWE. Vince McMahon is so protective over his company and especially over Raw that he wouldn't do anything to hurt it and will be doing his utmost to make it work.


----------



## sxsonar (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Let's hope it doesn't end up like the old 3 hour Nitro - which suffered from too much filler! I mean, of the two hour broadcast, 30 minutes are ads straight up and out of the 1.5 hours of wrestling show, there is already a substantial amount of filler material (Divas storylines, too many backstage segments etc). With the 3 hour show, there's probably going to be around 45 minutes of ads so the WWE has to come up with an extra 45 minutes of programming, which I can't see happening.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Sorry Vince but I'm perfectly happy with a two-hour show every week. I don't know how Vince expects people to still buy three hour ppv's with three hour RAW's the next day. This is going to KILL ppv buy rates. On top of that , from what I hear, Vince plan's on bringing Superstars and NXT back to television in the future lol. That would be seven hours total of WWE Programming a week, and when you add on ppv's it goes up to ten. That means in the future we could be looking at a three-hour RAW every week on Monday, NXT on Tuesday/Wednesday (whatever day they put it on), Superstars on Thursday, and Smackdown on Friday. Plus you would have a three-hour ppv on Sunday every couple weeks.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

If it was me, this is what should happen on the basis that RAW is 3 hours:

- RAW (3 hours)
- SmackDown (2 hours)
- NXT (1 hour)
- Superstars (30 minutes)

PPVs:

- Royal Rumble (29th January - 6 weeks build)
- Elimination Chamber (26th February - 4 weeks build)
- WrestleMania (8th April - 6 weeks build)
- Extreme Rules (6th May - 4 weeks build)
- No Way Out (10th June - 5 weeks build)
- Money in the Bank (8th July - 4 weeks build)
- SummerSlam (19th August - 6 weeks build)
- Night of Champions (16th September - 4 weeks build)
- Hell in a Cell (14th October - 4 weeks build)
- Survivor Series (18th November - 5 weeks build)
- TLC (16th December - 4 weeks build)

Every PPV gets _at least_ 4 weeks build, as it should be to give time to build good storylines through 3 hours of RAW and 2 hours of SmackDown.


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Wow, so I'm guessing absolutely nothing was gained or learned from how WCW took its nose dive towards a huge crash. 

Over exposure and too much time, that's what killed WCW and that's what will kill the product and that's how they are killing it even now.

This is really going to blow.


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

The Titanic comes to mind.....


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*










Or I could be wrong, the extra time might allow them to establish a midcard and a tag team division. OR NOT LOL, MORE BIG JOHNNY LOL, MORE CENA LOL LOL, FUCK YOU LOL :vince3


----------



## Digital J (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

even when the rock vs cena was going on.... i could only watch 30 minutes of ra.w...... wow.

this shouldve been done when the wwe was hot in 99-02


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

PPV's are moving to the Network apart from the big 4 though, aren't they? When you think about it that way, having a 3 hour Raw doesn't really impact upon the PPV business. Nobody buys their B/C PPV's anyways lol but people will still buy Mania, the Rumble etc. I still think all this discussion is a bit pointless anyways because I'm like 90% sure that this won't even last. They simply don't have the depth to sustain that much TV every week and have it be successful. Raw will be back to a 2 hour show before Mania 29 rolls along imo.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



> PPV's are moving to the Network apart from the big 4 though, aren't they?


What? Are you honestly telling me they announced that you can't order PPV's outside the big 4 anymore, you have to have the WWE Network to get them? That would be the dumbest fucking thing I've ever heard in my life if it's true and would cause MASSIVE revenue drops.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> What? Are you honestly telling me they announced that you can't order PPV's outside the big 4 anymore, you have to have the WWE Network to get them? That would be the dumbest fucking thing I've ever heard in my life if it's true.


They didn't announce it but I thought that was the speculation and it has been talked about at an investors meeting or something. It's not set in stone though. Wouldn't be surprised if it's true. I mean, I guess it's a good incentive to subscribe to the Network.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

If that happens, they're going out of business. I'm just gonna say it outright. There's no way Vince can be that fucking stupid. As braindead as he is creatively, he knows how to market. Or at least, he used to. I guess it remains to be seen whether he still can. If this is true, the coffin is closed and the final nail is about to be driven.


----------



## ohmagawd (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Of course they will screw this up. They seem to screw anything up that has real potential. 

But all I'm saying is the 1,000th episode better have stars on it that embody the history and legacy of RAW - I want to see JR in some capacity NOT GETTING EMBARASSED - he is a big part of RAW's history and should be there. As should Rock, as should Austin. They should do something interesting with these guys, celebrate the history of the programme. 

NOT just a normal show with douchebag Michael Cole and matches and crap builds like normal. The 100th episode needs to be special.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I have the feeling this will replicate the sucess of Nitro when it went to 3 hours.

I hate this idea, I don't know whether this is just me personally, but I can't be bothered to sit down for 3 hours to watch Raw when the extra content I am getting is probably crap promos and Brodus Clay squashes. If WWE currently had a deep roster then maybe, but they don,t. The roster is as thin as a Communion wafer and a lot of the people they do have under contract are dreadful.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I dont really mind as long as the product stays good. 

We get three hour specials cut to two hour ones here in India. I hope they dont do it every week now!


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Starbuck said:


> I mean seriously, look at the build for OTL. :lmao Look at it!







I still can't get over what an utterly diabolical idea this is.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Midcarders won't get featured, not with the terrible numbers those guys do.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> If that happens, they're going out of business. I'm just gonna say it outright. There's no way Vince can be that fucking stupid. As braindead as he is creatively, he knows how to market. Or at least, he used to. I guess it remains to be seen whether he still can. If this is true, the coffin is closed and the final nail is about to be driven.


If they can get the business of the people who buy their PPV's to take that business and subscribe to the Network, I don't think it's all that bad of an idea. IF they can convert the business into Network business though and that's a big ask given the fact that nobody fucking buys their PPV's anymore lol. The incentive is there though. It would also make the big 4 even bigger and more special imo.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

It will bomb. Look at the numbers they do when they do a 3 hour RAW on ocassion the first hours never does well I assume the same is gonna happen with this as a permanent decision


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Gene_Wilder said:


> wow morale is pretty low and this thread, maybe we should march to bristol and occupy WWE and demand they fire their current creative team.
> 
> *#OccupyWWE let's get it trending*


Already done, last year. It was terrible, remember?

I literally can think of no positives to come from this. Except increased advertising revenue, which is not worth it for the extremely long list of negatives.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Starbuck said:


> If they can get the business of the people who buy their PPV's to take that business and subscribe to the Network, I don't think it's all that bad of an idea. IF they can convert the business into Network business though and that's a big ask given the fact that nobody fucking buys their PPV's anymore lol. The incentive is there though. It would also make the big 4 even bigger and more special imo.


They won't. Who wants to go to the trouble of subscribing to the WWE network just to watch PPV's that they can probably still stream through some means, buy a DVD of later, read the results if they're content with that, or even go to a friend's house who already has the network because they actually want the network? Especially given the nature of some PPV's. For example, a lot more people want MITB than they do the piece of shit that's coming up, but I'm not buying the Network just for that. The damn thing's going to waste. I only want PPV's, not fucking cooking with Big Show or a divas reality show or whatever garbage is on this Network. This is an absolute disaster in the making if they're dumb enough to do it.

And even IF they get every single person paying for it, let's say they do. You have the WWE Network and you get all other 8 PPV's besides the big 4 there. They STILL lose money in the conversion process unless the WWE Network costs like $400 because the subscription isn't as much as what it would cost to buy all of them. This is just assinine, I can't believe this.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

That can't be right even WWE wouldn't be that stupid, PPV along with merch is where they make most of their money.



> not fucking cooking with Big Show or a divas reality show or whatever garbage is on this Network.


How about "Trash Talkin' with Mark Henry" you telling me you wouldn't pay for that?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I don't give one single fuck about Mark Henry, so no.

Hell, I didn't watch Tough Enough with AUSTIN on it, let alone Henry, because the show is worthless. The absolute greatest performer of all time couldn't get me to watch a WWE show that had no merit to it. I want to watch the weekly shows and nothing more than that, I'm not interested in the other nonsense they put out.


----------



## doc31 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

3 hours will lead to this - 










:cuss:


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Starbuck said:


> PPV's are moving to the Network apart from the big 4 though, aren't they? When you think about it that way, having a 3 hour Raw doesn't really impact upon the PPV business. Nobody buys their B/C PPV's anyways lol but people will still buy Mania, the Rumble etc. I still think all this discussion is a bit pointless anyways because I'm like 90% sure that this won't even last. They simply don't have the depth to sustain that much TV every week and have it be successful. Raw will be back to a 2 hour show before Mania 29 rolls along imo.


Surely it'd be a case where you can order the PPV's like normal, but if you subscribe to the Network you'd get them for free? WHO THE HELL is going to subscribe to a network just to get PPVs like Over The Limit?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I don't give one single fuck about Mark Henry, so no.


I don't believe you, everybody would want to watch that. With the upcoming 3 hour format they should give him a weekly segment on Raw where he just rants on things, would gain about 10,000,000 viewers.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

You don't have to believe me, as long as I know I don't care. That's the important thing.

I mean, I don't hate him. On a scale of Lord Tensai (0) to CM Punk (10), he'd fall on the higher end, considering the majority of people on the roster, but even being on the high end, unless they're really far down the high end, is quite apathetic. If he left I really wouldn't care.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

WWE has to realize what theyre doing. Im sure theyre not oblvious to the fact that nitro went 3 hours and failed, which is why im willing to believe theyre willing to get their shit together. Im doubtful though like most of you.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

But Nitro was up agains't the WWE. They were up agains't the Great One.

WWE are up against no one.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Maybe now all Divas matches will get the 2nd minute, permanently. 

#OneCanHope


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



The-Rock-Says said:


> But Nitro was up agains't the WWE. They were up agains't the Great One.
> 
> WWE are up against no one.


wait till football season.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I'll wait to see how Raw turns out,but going in with somewhat positive attitude


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I keep flip-flopping between if I like the idea of not. For anyone interested in my full thoughts...


----------



## londongeeza (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Fantastic!!!! a 3 hour talk show with 100 adverts. cant wait


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I don't like the idea. I just don't think there's enough to fill three hours. They already have too much filler on a two hour show most of the time and now they're expanding to three hours permanently? I just don't like it. Hopefully WWE proves me wrong.

If anything, WWE's lucky there isn't any SERIOUS competition out there in the wrestling world because if it doesn't work out, they can always revert back to two hour shows.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Problem is they are struggling to fill out two hours at the moment, and Smackdown at the moment is just awful. Im all for the extra hour so long as they start filling out the programme with multiple interesting story lines rather than focusing on just the one.

Its difficult to imagine as they drop the ball and badly book top talent like Rhodes, Punk, Orton, Bryan frequently.

With The Undertaker almost gone and big names like Big SHow and Mark Henry nearer the end of their careers WWE really needs to throw Ambrose, Chris Hero, Seth Rollins in WWE full time and sign up some ROH guys.

Its a good move so long as WWE has a massive overhaul and fine tuning.


----------



## Fatmanp (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Yay an extra hour of staredowns, wooden interviews and roll up finishes.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I'll wait and see how it goes but I have mixed feelings.

3 hours every week hopefully means better PPV buildups to matches that have been thrown together at the last minute. Also that could mean that the Divas will get more than 2 minutes in a match.

The problem is that they already use half of Smackdown to carry over things that happen on RAW. The other way to look at it is that they used to have that hour on TV before, but only with ECW/NXT.

Maybe they plan on adding some new talent to appear on RAW... They really do need to do something different if they want to make this 3 hours work because right now the only thing good in the WWE is what is happening around Brock and Punk/Bryan.


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Striker said:


> People really complaining about an extra hour of wrestling? Unbelievable.
> 
> 
> If its so "unbearable" and "cringe worthy" don't watch it. It's not a chore to watch it every week.


Shame on you if you expected anything less.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Oh cool, maybe there'll be an extra minute added to divas matches and then the rest of the time can go to silly backstage segments with R-Truth trying to find Little Jimmy and Khali not speaking a word of English because that's funny because he's foreign.

It'll be like every other three hour RAW, thats not a good thing.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I think its hard to imagine at the moment as the last two RAWS in my opinion have been the worst and unorganised RAWS in years.


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I really can't expect WWE to put on compelling enough television to make me watch RAW for 3 hours straight every week. I think this is really going to overexpose their product (with WWE Network on the horizon as well).

When I think of this, the "People's Choice" RAW episode automatically comes to mind... ugh.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Let's hope in those 3 hours we see an improved product, it's hard enough now to watch RAW for the full 2 hours, how it's going to be if it's on for 3 hours and the product's still bad.


----------



## Rewmac (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

What 2 hour show? The show is around 1 hour and 23 minutes without commercial. So the 3rd hour means around 2 hours 30 minutes at best.


----------



## Lord Jericho (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Psycho Mantis said:


> Nitro taught us two things in 1999
> 
> 1) The Crow was still cool in 1999
> 2) 3 hours is too long for a weekly wrestling show.


But you know what these PG defenders say, it's not 1999 anymoar.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Lord Jericho said:


> But you know what these PG defenders say, it's not 1999 anymoar.


WCW was PG for most of 1999.


----------



## Hemen (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Marv95 said:


> WCW was PG for most of 1999.


Who cares? This is WWE not WCW.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

They sent the Vanilla midget to represent WWE unk:lesnar


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Hemen said:


> Who cares? This is WWE not WCW.


My point is people denouncing a tv rating with "PG defenders" need to get a clue. A tv rating has nothing to do with why the product sucks or rocks.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



robby.ag0ny said:


> Are we gonna pretend like the majority of the IWC doesn't DVR or stream the show? I might have to skip more filler, but is that really something to bitch about with the potential for more of anything? "OH NO! I got an extra pizza? For free? BUT I HATE THE CRUST!!!" Then don't eat the pizza people.


It's more like you have an extra pizza that doesnt taste all that great to being with. But because you're hungry, it's free and it'd be a waste if you threw it out...you eat it anyway.

All the while hoping you dont come out of it with food poisoning.

Considering WWE's horrible track record I'm surprised people still give them the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Vyed said:


> They sent the Vanilla midget to represent WWE unk:lesnar


Punk sold out yo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh wait, CM Punk is a character.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Vyed said:


> They sent the Vanilla midget to represent WWE unk:lesnar


Punk is not someone I'd sent... well, anywhere to represent my company.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

"I'm certainly not on any crappy show on the USA Network" 6/27/11:lmao


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Man what is some of your problem with Punk? He's a good wrestler and he entertains and he even goes out to stuff like this for them. He's been the hardest working guy in the company recently. He even went to FCW to wrestle a match against Dean Ambrose to give him a little rub.


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Great... Cause nothing is better than overexposure...


----------



## GetReady2Fly (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I looked at this and lol'd. Another hour of tired, PG Cena-love every week?

This when The Other Promotion is doing what its fans always wanted (going live if you didn't get the memo)... 

Watch WWE fall like a house of cards in a wind tunnel.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Cliffy Byro said:


> wait till football season.


Also there is Dancing with the Stars and some other bad reality shows.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Its gonna be epic 3 hours of Raw every week theres so much time for them to build decent storylines and feuds and make it the top show out of all the shows


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



GetReady2Fly said:


> I looked at this and lol'd. Another hour of tired, PG Cena-love every week?
> 
> This when The Other Promotion is doing what its fans always wanted (going live if you didn't get the memo)...
> 
> Watch WWE fall like a house of cards in a wind tunnel.


if you're even implying that wwe is gonna lose to tna then you're sadly mistaken


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

If this means WWE will actually build fueds better, and give midcard/undercard guys a chance to wrestle and get into storylines then I'm all for it. Unfortunately there is a very small chance that will happen, and I am expecting dumb filler shit and stupid skits in the extra hour. Hopefully Triple H is involved with this and make it something good.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Everyone who complains. Here is an idea. Don't watch.

An added hour means some younger guys may get some tv time. I'll flip the channel when it's someone I dislike.

It'll be a success because it won't cost much money to do an extra hr, but they'll rake in advertisements. Increased revenue is good for a company.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Based on the poll, it seems like 42% of people have positive opinion on this. 7% are neutral. 51% are negative.

Seems like most opinions on this forum lol.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

In what may be the best part about this news is I hope it drives away the crybaby cunts


----------



## MickeyMouse (Apr 2, 2012)

*Why I think 3 hour Raw is a good move*

Now now, I know this thread may get closed because it's supposed to be one that official thread or something, but my post may not even be noticed there. That thread proves that all the IWC does is bitch and bitch and bitch and bitch.

First of all, quit bitching about Raw becoming one third commercials and fillers, do you really think it's going to be like SmackDown? Are you really that good of a mark that you actually know how the whole cycle works? Quit bitching, watch the outcome first, and then bitch.

Next, probably the next fraction of people bitching is how the show's lacking star power and they're adding a next hour. Can you think first? The reason why they're lacking star power is because they depush too many of their talents, probably because they have no time for them at Raw. Remember when you people were bitching about how the Supershow removes privileges for the other Raw jobbers to shine? Now they can actually have time to build in storylines. They can actually build a midcard. But hey, i'm not expecting much from you marks, you'll probably say "hey why the fuck are they pushing Zack Ryder or Santino Marella that's going to ruin the midcard." < What the fuck? What the fuck do you people actually want in the midcard? ._.

Imagine the IWC controlling the WWE. The WWE does everything the IWC wants. Daniel Bryan is the fucking unified WWE and WHW champion. CM Punk the challenger all the time. And all the fucking shit like that. Yeah, cool. No more John Cena. Blood, Chris Benoit mentions, hell steroids allowed too. Fuck yeah. But good luck getting to stay for at least 1 month.

Another thing the IWC bitches about is how the writers will cope up with this. Has it ever come to your minds that they can actually hire other fucking writers? It's not like there's only 5 of them. Hell, they do have a head writer. But they're not that few.
*
Tl : Dr-* 

My point is, why bitch on all those shit? Seriously? Has it even started yet? They can build a midcard. They can make new storylines for the limbos. They can build more stars. I do admit that the WWE is in bad shape, but maybe this move will probably change it. New stars to shine, think about that?


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: Why I think 3 hour Raw is a good move*

Why I think it's a bad idea.RECAPS


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> Everyone who complains. Here is an idea. Don't watch.
> 
> An added hour means some younger guys may get some tv time. I'll flip the channel when it's someone I dislike.
> 
> It'll be a success because it won't cost much money to do an extra hr, but they'll rake in advertisements. Increased revenue is good for a company.


No it won't.

I've already switched off and more will do so.

There is one short term benefit and about 20 long term negatives.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



CMWit said:


> In what may be the best part about this news is I hope it drives away the crybaby cunts


I agree that WWE as a business should be most concerned with getting rid of posters on the internet who you don't like. Solid business model.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



CMWit said:


> In what may be the best part about this news is I hope it drives away the crybaby cunts


Ratings falling down even further? Fuck yeah!


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



SarcasmoBlaster said:


> I agree that WWE as a business should be most concerned with getting rid of posters on the internet who you don't like. Solid business model.


I don't think that WWE will be able to overcome losing 15 butthurt posters. WWE will be in TNA's video catalog within a year to paraphrase Sean Waltman.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Why I think 3 hour Raw is a good move*

I understand what you're saying... but when they can't make a 2 hour show interesting outside of the main event, I doubt the extra hour will be used for anything good.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

RAW is barely watchable at this moment and they want expand to a three-hour show??? HA HA HA please


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

2012 wwe aren't gunna feature midcarders prominentley.

Thats begging the ratings to take a nosedive. Nobody cares about these guys which is why WWE won't feature them. They'd rather keep ratings steady than take a hit in an attempt to develop talent.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



SarcasmoBlaster said:


> I agree that WWE as a business should be most concerned with getting rid of posters on the internet who you don't like. Solid business model.





Choke2Death said:


> Ratings falling down even further? Fuck yeah!


A couple thoudand butthurt whiney cunts mean less to them than the possible tens of thousand they may get with the extra hour and possiblity of actually ahving fueds in mor ethan just the title belt scene, or maybe extending and having more a tag division, yep lets placate the IWC that is a solid business model


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I don't think i'll bother staying up to watch 3 hours of RAW. In theory, it should give younger guys more TV time but we've all seen how poorly booked the 3 hour specials have been so i'm not going to hold my breath.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Why I think 3 hour Raw is a good move*

We have no idea the plans for the third hour. It could be a recap show or a pre-game show, there's just no telling. We have to wait and see. That's always my approach, I've been wrong about snap judgments on wrestling related topics since 1996.


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I'm still gonna watch every week. This shit will probably fail pretty bad though. TBH I'm just waiting til Vince retires and good Paul Levesque is running everything.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Why I think 3 hour Raw is a good move*

yeah none of thats happening, this is wwe.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



CMWit said:


> A couple thoudand butthurt whiney cunts mean less to them than the possible tens of thousand they may get with the extra hour and possiblity of actually ahving fueds in mor ethan just the title belt scene, or maybe extending and having more a tag division, yep lets placate the IWC that is a solid business model


Posters like you confuse me. Perhaps you could try to explain - with minimal misspellings if possible - why you are so angry at strangers on the internet? Why is getting rid of them the most most important thing? 

The reason I ask is that you seem extremely emontionally invested at this point, way moreso than the "whiners" you decry, to the point where if I ever had a reaction this intense on an internet message board I would seriously consider re-evaluating my life's priorities.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Why I think 3 hour Raw is a good move*

inb4merge


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Given TNA also had their announcement today I guess this shows two things. 1. Vince does see TNA as a legitimate competitor and 2. Someone from TNA must be feeding information to WWE.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Why I think 3 hour Raw is a good move*

Remember 3 hour Nitros after WCW was going downhill.... I'm afraid.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Why I think 3 hour Raw is a good move*



MickeyMouse said:


> *Now now, I know this thread may get closed because it's supposed to be one that official thread or something, but my post may not even be noticed there.* That thread proves that all the IWC does is bitch and bitch and bitch and bitch.
> 
> First of all, quit bitching about Raw becoming one third commercials and fillers, do you really think it's going to be like SmackDown? Are you really that good of a mark that you actually know how the whole cycle works? Quit bitching, watch the outcome first, and then bitch.
> 
> ...


What a tragedy that would be.


----------



## pberry (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Why I think 3 hour Raw is a good move*

Well the best thing I could see coming out of this is that they *could* use this to showcase younger talent, but they will probably just use it for more commercials and recaps.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



SarcasmoBlaster said:


> Posters like you confuse me. Perhaps you could try to explain - with minimal misspellings if possible - why you are so angry at strangers on the internet? Why is getting rid of them the most most important thing?
> 
> The reason I ask is that you seem extremely emontionally invested at this point, way moreso than the "whiners" you decry, to the point where if I ever had a reaction this intense on an internet message board I would seriously consider re-evaluating my life's priorities.


First let me apologize for my dyslexia getting in the way of my spelling, next time I will keep you in mind and make sure my spelling is 100% accurate

Second, I am not angry in the least, I simply would love to see less whiny cunts is all, no matter what WWE/TNA or anyone does in an attempt to make a show better the whiny cunts complain w/o giving it a chance, so less whiny cunts to me sounds like a good thing, not really sure what was so angry about my post, cuz I said whiny cunts?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Why I think 3 hour Raw is a good move*

todd was right.

lot of battered wife syndrome amongst fans.


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



holt_hogan said:


> Given TNA also had their announcement today I guess this shows two things. 1. Vince does see TNA as a legitimate competitor and 2. Someone from TNA must be feeding information to WWE.


Neither of these things.

USA and WWE want more money from extra commercials.

That is the only reason this is happening.


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Why I think 3 hour Raw is a good move*

Whether the third hour is used for filler, recaps, commercials, whatever.

The fact of the matter is. it's 3 fuckin' hours.

That's longer than any basketball, hockey or baseball game.

3 hours is just too much, I love wrestling and all, but overexposure is never the answer.

They were able to make stars out of one show. RAW is WAR. The issue isn't time, it's stupid booking.

If they're able to properly book a show instead of adding random matches with no storyline development that's their fault.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

So they are losing ratings and they think expanding to 3 hours is a good idea? Right.. sounds like a typical WWE decision.


----------



## doc31 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

My cat dont like it -


----------



## KevMan (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: RAW going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



For The Win said:


> tbh i only watch it now outta habit
> 
> *i could easily just watch the ppvs as i get em free anyways*


How the fuck do you get PPV's free? Streams? Everyone gets streams.

Don't say Sky Sports, because that's actually around £20-£40 a month.


----------



## Jaxonya (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: RAW going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



KevMan said:


> How the fuck do you get PPV's free? Streams? Everyone gets streams.
> 
> Don't say Sky Sports, because that's actually around £20-£40 a month.


not if you stream it.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

33 Brave men voted "10 (best thing ever)" :Vince


----------



## Ncomo (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I am actually excited for this, the first hour is usually lesser known stars wrestling but with it being a supershow, there wasn't enough space for many of the athletes to become recognized now its three hours and with its target audience, it will become a huge aid because remember when were 8 years old, Idk about others but I was never allowed to stay up till 11 now with the three hours they're going to be able to see much of the first two hours... which is going to be guys lower on the card. They can get noticed and start improving, theres going to be more room so maybe the ic and us and tag titles can get some more time to develope.

Now you got guys like Mcintyre, miz, cody, ziggler, swagger etc that will actually have time to shine


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I'm not all that bothered by this either way. Could either give the mid-card/tag titles more time to become prestigous again or be filled with even more filler stuff.

Hopefully they do a reboot with stage/theme music etc.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Something else I'm wondering now. What happens with the PPVs. How can you convince people to pay over $45 to buy a PPV that's only like 20 minutes longer than your televised show?

They HAVE to reduce the PPV prices or else buyrates will be lower than ever


----------



## 211544 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

If they EVER bring back guest hosts, I'm turning off again.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

This might seriously push me to stop watching.

It'll be a failure though, so I doubt it'll last long.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

*RAW now to be booked...by you?*

I was checking some news and found this



> WWE Raw is permanently moving to three hours on USA Network starting with a three-hour Raw on July 23. The July 23 show will be recognized as Raw's 1,000th show (actual #999) to introduce the permanent timeslot change to 8:00 p.m. EST.
> 
> In an announcement Thursday, there was no indication that the additional first hour will be a pre-show or non-arena type show. Instead, Raw will essentially become Viewer's Choice Raw every week.
> 
> ...


source Pwtorch

So I guess since some of you say you can you write better than creative, now's your chance to do it.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: RAW now to be booked...by you?*

Yes, b/c we all know that the polls on the past "Viewers Choice" Raws were so vaild. 

unk2

:lol there may be some validity to some of the things that will be "interactive" but for the main storylines the WWE will ahve the written before the show and if there are "polls" involved they will read whatever the WWE needs them to.


----------



## slowbear (May 18, 2012)

*Re: RAW now to be booked...by you?*

Yeah I dont know how this is going to work really. 3 hours just seems too long. On a lot of the 2 hour shows recently it even starts to get stale. Then again I could be wrong.


----------



## Zig-Kick. (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: RAW now to be booked...by you?*

Really? you think they'll seriously take input from us?
it'll be more along the lines of 
"which talented midcarders should be fed to John Cena this week"
a) Rhodes
b) Ziggler
c) Barrett
d) ALL OF THE ABOVE.

It'll just be some crap where they listen to us, like they did with Ryder, then mock us by burying them repeatedly, like they did with Ryder.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: RAW now to be booked...by you?*

This was all mentioned in the press release there's already a thread about it with 100's of replies...


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: RAW now to be booked...by you?*

Those were blatantly rigged, by the way. 

This is going to be a DISASTER.

How can WWE got to a 3 hour RAW when it doesn't even write and book a compelling 2 hour RAW half the time?

This Viewer's Choice thing sounds rotten and rigged, too.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: RAW now to be booked...by you?*

Remember when the "WWE Universe chose" Mason Ryan instead of Evan Bourne as an opponent for Sin Cara last viewers choice? Yeah, we're basically gonna have more of that...


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

More time for them to keep making horrible stories ... =P


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: RAW now to be booked...by you?*

Viewers choice? 

OK Dolph Ziggler vs Daniel Bryan - 60 min Ironman match, and Lord Tensai vs a moving car


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: RAW now to be booked...by you?*

I want to see an Eat my shit match..


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: RAW now to be booked...by you?*

Bullshit. It will just be like last year's "Power to the People" bullshit.

"Who do you want to see in a match with CM Punk?
a) Dolph Ziggler
b) David Otunga
c) Wade Barrett"

or

"What stipulation do you want for Kofi Kingston vs Daniel Bryan?
a) Submission match
b) Steel cage match
c) Falls count anywhere match"

And then a bunch of casual fans in the arena will pick up their phone and vote for someone or it'll be rigged with the result being obvious.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

That is way too much time. Writers have issues with 2 hours. I can't imagine how many writers will be putting in their resignation after a few weeks of this.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: RAW now to be booked...by you?*

Give me a fucking break. There are not talking about "us" who could probably put on a decent storyline and show than most WWE creatives these days but the "WWE Universe" who want Cena to beat Tensai on RAW and then beat Punk for the WWE title the next Monday. That's the stupidity of input we'll get from the 'loyal WWE Universe".


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: RAW now to be booked...by you?*

If that's true expect Ziggler to win the belt 1000 times.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: RAW now to be booked...by you?*

If we truly put the power in the hands of the us ''fans'', John Cena would be spitting on 5 year olds in the crowd,Daniel Bryan would beat Flair's title reigns record before 2013, Christian would be featured in every main event segment, Sheamus and Orton would be regular curtain jerker jobbers, previously curtain jerker jobbers would be the ones squashing Sheamus and Orton, HHH would be crucified then cremated, CM Punk would be cutting shoot promos on people each and every week and Hornswoggle would be out of a job.

I think that this will realistically be a rigged Cyber Sunday type concept that people will find corny after the first week.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: RAW now to be booked...by you?*

Also, Zack Ryder would be main-eventing WrestleMania 29 against the Rock......and he'll win.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: RAW now to be booked...by you?*

If this really is viewers choice then get rid of Cena. Push new talent like Ziggler, Rhodes, Kofi, Mcintrye, Ryder. Also the divas division deserves to have more time


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: RAW now to be booked...by you?*

Choose Dance contests.


----------



## Upgrayedd (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

RAW is going to 3 hours and the product is already shitty again right now so I can't imagine it getting better with 3 hours and plus unlike last summer they won't stumble upon a hot angle like they did with Punk. 

We're stuck with seeing how many ways Cena can say "LOSER!" to John Laurinitis while Michael Cole and Jerry Lawler are forced to laugh their asses off and say how funny Cena is. Maybe we'll get more of CM Punk calling Laurinitis a "tool box". Fuck this. They finally turn things around from February-the end of April only to put on complete shit again.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: RAW now to be booked...by you?*

If that is to truly happen it's like Creative are handing over the poisoned chalice to the fans. It may actually be of benefit tbh. Let's face it, most ideas from anyone of the fans is either going to be unrealistic, biased for superstars they like or biased against superstars they hate cough*CENA*cough. I'm guilty of that myself. BUT, there will be some ideas from fans which seem quite reasonable and would be a bit of a weight off of the shoulders of the creative team who are likely burned out.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: RAW now to be booked...by you?*

Their polls are gonna be just like the ones asking us to name the new tag-team champions. Air Boom 2? Trouble in Truth? R-Kofi? The Boom sh'all set you free?

Yeah, quality choices.


----------



## Underscore (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

What I'm not so sure about is this: _Fans will have new ways to get involved in the show through WWE.com and social media by deciding matches, stipulations and new character development._

I feel that allowing people to vote on matches and character development is a crappy idea. That's the booker's job, not the job of a bunch of teenagers who are active on Twitter. I think it cheapens things and breaks the fourth wall / escapism of the "world" of wrestling too much. But I guess only time will tell.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

If people complain this much about a move that hasn't happend yet, then for the love of god just stop watching. I'm excited for the move b/c simply it's 1 more hour of wrestling a week. For all the people saying "this is just like WCW", WWE is nothing like how WCW was in its final years. WCW was a complete mess as a business. No matter how much some people complain, WWE is a very proficient in a business stand point and this move will not spell their demise. So you can sit here, whine, bitch, and complain about something that hasn't happened yet. Or, you could just enjoy the ride.


----------



## Toronto (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

There's no way I'm gonna be able to sit through 3 hours


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I could SWEAR the early years of Raw were all three-hour-long broadcasts, no? Im not talking attitude era, im talking about when it was filmed in the manhattan center.


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I just hope they give this extra hour to younger guys, midcard, tag team division, etc.


----------



## WahhWahh (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Creative are going to have a mental breakdown. They struggle to produce a good 2 hour show.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Hmmm, this can be a good thing. It will give them more time for other stars. There can actually be longer matches and more superstars can have a chance to shine.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



PacoAwesome said:


> Hmmm, this can be a good thing. It will give them more time for other stars. There can actually be longer matches and more superstars can have a chance to shine.


This should be followed by "Oh wait, WWE's booking. Nevermind".


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

didnt think so many ppl would be pissed about an extra hour of wrestling, but im sure these are mostly the people who say things like worst roster of all time, or the products sucks, or go into the ratings section and whine and talk about how shitty the numbers are. Yet those people will continue to watch Raw live or watch it on youtube later. 

If they use the time correctly it will be perfect. im tired of the tag teams getting 5 min matches and idiots like Brodus taking twice as much time. Just hope we get some longer matches and more midcarders getting promo time or matches.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Since this extra-hour is gonna be a weekly thing, I hope the booking will be different from the special 3-hour gimmick Raw's. More time for mid-carders and hopefully more time for the divas. I know that's not an excuse, but maybe now that they've got 60 extra minutes, they'll add more minutes to the divas division. Since Lita and Trish's departure, the whole division has been ignored. Let's build something here.

I just hope they're not adding more promos. We have enough promos already. It's wrestling time that we're asking now.


----------



## Samuray (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: RAW now to be booked...by you?*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> If this really is viewers choice then *get rid of Cena*. Push new talent like Ziggler, Rhodes, Kofi, Mcintrye, Ryder. Also the divas division deserves to have more time


Yeah, and let the company die, you fucking ignorant bitch.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: RAW now to be booked...by you?*

This is by FAR more upsetting than the 3 hour Raw in itself. That, while not a good thing, I can handle. Viewers choice every week, I absolutely cannot stomach.

And the choices will not be valid. Not that they should be, they should never let the fans book the show. Terrible idea. But there's no such thing as viewers choice, it's pure manipulation.

Who do you want to see get a WWE Championship match tonight?

A) Jinder Mahal
B) Drew Mcintyre
C) John Cena

:troll


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: RAW now to be booked...by you?*



blarg_ said:


> If we truly put the power in the hands of the us ''fans'', John Cena would be spitting on 5 year olds in the crowd,Daniel Bryan would beat Flair's title reigns record before 2013, Christian would be featured in every main event segment, Sheamus and Orton would be regular curtain jerker jobbers, previously curtain jerker jobbers would be the ones squashing Sheamus and Orton, HHH would be crucified then cremated, CM Punk would be cutting shoot promos on people each and every week and Hornswoggle would be out of a job.
> 
> I think that this will realistically be a rigged Cyber Sunday type concept that people will find corny after the first week.


To be honest, a lot of that sounds awesome! :mark:


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

This could actually be easier for creative. The material they come up with is probably far longer than 2 hours worth initially. This gives them that freedom to let things breathe a little and possibly do a lot more with the time.


----------



## deanonumber10 (May 9, 2006)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



ZigglerMark83 said:


> someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I could SWEAR the early years of Raw were all three-hour-long broadcasts, no? Im not talking attitude era, im talking about when it was filmed in the manhattan center.


The early years of RAW were only 1 hour long and expanded to 2 hours i think in 1997. Perhaps you're thinking of WCW Nitro which expanded to 3 hours in the late 90's (and look what happened there)


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

all 3 hrs will do is make vince more money. wwe is carrying the usa network. 

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...iewership-for-week-ending-may-13-2012/134026/


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



chargebeam said:


> now that they've got 60 extra minutes, they'll add more minutes to the divas division. Since Lita and Trish's departure, the whole division has been ignored. Let's build something here.


in reality, we'll only get another 20 minutes of programming...and im not even being sarcastic/smarmy/snide with that comment, I'm 1000% serious.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: RAW now to be booked...by you?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> This is by FAR more upsetting than the 3 hour Raw in itself. That, while not a good thing, I can handle. Viewers choice every week, I absolutely cannot stomach.
> 
> And the choices will not be valid. Not that they should be, they should never let the fans book the show. Terrible idea. But there's no such thing as viewers choice, it's pure manipulation.
> 
> ...


If it were up to this forum, Drew McIntyre would be getting title shots every week, with a few Jinder Mahal's here and there.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

how about 2 hours of PG crap and last of Warezone full blow TV14 shit?


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I literally cannot remember a good 3 hour raw they usually flat out suck and worse then the 2 hours show if that's possible, if these 3 hours raw are going to be as bad as the previous one's it truly is dark times. 

I guess this means we have more time for guest hosts fucking terrific...


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Terrible move. They don't have enough creativity or intelligence to fill 2 hours.

Besides how long are PPVs gonna be now? Surely they would have to add an extra hour on to them just to make them appear more significant.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

tbh all recent 3 hour shows had some lame gimmick to it like Slammy awards, Raw roulette and all that crap. I'm hyped to watch the 3 hour show week after week, as lot of 2h shows seem to be cut short with too much content being shortened. Now they'll have time for tag matches, mid card feuds, diva matches, and hopefully we'll benefit with a bit longer matches overall.

The only downside I see is that there's gonna be 15 min more commercial breaks, but whatevs...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Maybe the midcard can actually can have character development and storylines now??????


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

The ratings WILL drop so I don't see what they are going for. Yeh they will have more time to do good things but they also have more time for crap. Well I guess I never just sit and watch RAW as Im always doing something and watching and only pay attention for good stuff so I guess nothing really changes for me.


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

YES! YES! YES! YES!
Hope they will keep it that way.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Won't be able to stay up to watch it ever again, good news though especially for people not in the UK or for people that don't work...


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



FingazMc said:


> Won't be able to stay up to watch it ever again, good news though especially for people not in the UK or for people that don't work...


It starts an hour earlier, so no change for UK fans as to what time it finishes, still 4am


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



FingazMc said:


> Won't be able to stay up to watch it ever again, good news though especially for people not in the UK or for people that don't work...


why? its probably not going to run an hour later, it's most likely going to start an hour sooner...


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Sad part is you know they won't use the extra time wisely, you'll see more hideous and atrocious segments like we saw last Monday night with Big Show and Johnny Ace ffs.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-...hows-ashley-flair-signs-nxt-tapings-tons-more



> -- While WWE is claiming the three-hour Raw switch is "permanent", there are people within the company who believe things will be back to normal by the end of the year, whether that be because the first hour is dropped or it moves to the proposed WWE Network or it becomes simply a recap pre-show to build to the 9 PM hour. All of this, obviously, is subject to constant change. But one important thing to note is that a permanent 5 PM start time would dramatically affect any west coast tapings, as Los Angeles shows, for example, would have to start at 4:30 PM on a work day, which would be a complete nightmare. Pretty much every single person we talked to in WWE over the last day or so has expressed complete dread at this move.


----------



## RobsYourUncle (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: RAW now to be booked...by you?*



Arm-Bar1004 said:


> I was checking some news and found this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hang on, it's not actually the 1000th show?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I want to give WWE the benefit of the doubt & take a wait-and-see approach. However, what has WWE done, especially lately, to give me one iota of optimism? The 2-hour shows are dreadful. A 3-hour show will be the same as the 2-hour show but now with an extra hour of filler/apathy before the normal snore-fest starts.

I have no faith in WWE to deliver even average episodes of RAW (unless now you assume that average equates to bad) with the weekly 2-hour show. A weekly 3-hour show is going to be completely unbearable. I feel sorry for anyone that tries to watch RAW live as opposed to downloading it or using DVR so they can utilize the fast-forward option.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I can't wait.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: RAW now to be booked...by you?*



psx71 said:


> Remember when the "WWE Universe chose" Mason Ryan instead of Evan Bourne as an opponent for Sin Cara last viewers choice? Yeah, we're basically gonna have more of that...


ON wwes facebook, people voted to see Cena-Khali match uploaded to wwe.com over Cena-Jericho.....



And someone show me proof of how Raw 1000 is actually Raw 999, cause I looked on a site that lists every single episode of Raw(and it's airdate) and it shows that Raw 1000 is on July 23rd.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I think I like the idea of it. I'm really hoping this leads to them just dropping the brand extension because the Raw roster doesn't have enough people for a 3 hour shows and if you're going to have the whole Smackdown roster on Raw every week there is no point any more in separating the shows. 

And it's not like I have to watch all 3 hours. The way I see it with the extra hour the odds that we see something that's good increase. Hopefully Raw might be able to deliver 1 or 2 really good matches every week.


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

at least we know what happend to the "wwe network" money


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I'm over joyed. It starting at 1AM means I won't be bored waiting till 2AM. Kudos on them for trying to please the audiance.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

A 3rd hour means 30 more minutes of commercials, 20 more minutes of video packages from earlier in the evening, and 10 minutes of more jobbers in squash matches. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## GrapplingAddict (Dec 12, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

This is a terrible move. We get enough filler segments on 2 hours of raw; 3 hours will be a nightmare. It's just about bearable when it's rear, but not as a permanent thing


----------



## Duponh (May 15, 2012)

*Re: RAW now to be booked...by you?*



RobsYourUncle said:


> Hang on, it's not actually the 1000th show?


It is.


----------



## Duponh (May 15, 2012)

*Re: RAW now to be booked...by you?*



Samuray said:


> Yeah, and let the company die, you fucking ignorant bitch.


That was not needed. Keep your calm.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

This is the best decision WWE has made in years. 3 hours is just the time they need to develop all the superstars.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

3 Hour Raw could have work if they hire back Vince Russo, Vince Russo only great when he have filter that is vince...from what i hear one great point about Russo is he look all the guys from top to bottom of the card and have storyline from them, in recent Val Venis interview he said after Russo left his character went no where and doesn't have decent storyline when Russo was there. 

there's so many guys going nowhere and there's so many problem with there character...i believe Russo could help WWE with this problem under Vince McMahon.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



CenationHLR said:


> This is the best decision WWE has made in years. 3 hours is just the time they need to develop all the superstars.


2 hours has always been PLENTY of time to develop all the up and comers on the roster. The problem is now we get 40 minutes on Cena and the god damn irrelevant boss character that isn't an active wrestler. You're fooling yourself if you think this time is going to be spent productively.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> 2 hours has always been PLENTY of time to develop all the up and comers on the roster. The problem is now we get 40 minutes on Cena and *the god damn irrelevant boss character that isn't an active wrestler.* You're fooling yourself if you think this time is going to be spent productively.


Did you mean HHH or Johnny ace?


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> 2 hours has always been PLENTY of time to develop all the up and comers on the roster. The problem is now we get *40 minutes on Cena *and the god damn irrelevant boss character that isn't an active wrestler. You're fooling yourself if you think this time is going to be spent productively.


actually lately he has only been coming out for the end segment of the show. If anybody you get 40 minutes of all night, its Laurinaitis


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: RAW is going to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Starbuck said:


> Well this officially seals it then. WWE can't be fucked booking their own shows anymore so they're just going to hand responsibility over to the fans from now on. I can just see it now.
> 
> *WHO DO YOU WANT TO GET A WWE TITLE SHOT?*
> 
> ...


:lmao

You've nailed it, *Starbuck*. Not only are they going to give us 3-hour Raws to numb all of our minds with, they're going to make every Raw a "Viewer's Choice" piece of craptacular crap as you've just described above. 

This has disaster written all over it. 

It reminds one of Proverbs 16:18.

Pride _goeth_ before destruction, and an haughty spirit before a fall.


----------



## doc31 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

3 hours of raw =


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Vyed said:


> Did you mean HHH or Johnny ace?


I meant Laurinaitis but I have no need to see Triple H either. Thankfully whenever Triple H involves himself, it does eventually lead to a feud/match even if it takes a while, and no, Cena/Laurinaitis doesn't count because it'll be rare to see him in the ring and he'll be wrestling like Vince McMahon where he just takes a beating and cheats a lot. 

I don't even mean Laurinaitis specifically, whoever the boss is just gets way too much focus. Teddy Long and Vickie Guerrero were overexposed as hell too, so was the computer. I just don't get it, why do we need to focus on who makes the damn matches? Nobody cares. 



Cena's #1 Fan said:


> actually lately he has only been coming out for the end segment of the show. If anybody you get 40 minutes of all night, its Laurinaitis


Maybe it just feels like he's getting more air time than he is since he's literally the only person in the company the WWE puts any effort into. Laurinaitis is the bigger problem right now though, I can't stress that enough.


----------



## Spiron (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Vinny should read WrestleCrap's "The Death of WCW". It might give him a better knowledge and understanding of how three-hour weekly television does not work for wrestling. Complete overkill, if you ask me and I see it being reversed to the standard two-hour format once again by the time 2013 comes around.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Have to cynically believe that this will stand as WWE's answer to Monday Night Football this year. 

It will be bizarre to see three-hour Raws during The Road to Wrestlemania every week, though. On one hand it could conceivably actually be great but every instinct I have says that a compact timeframe for your biggest show is the (vastly) superior approach.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I'll read through all these pages and hopefully get a better attitude about this, but wow.

Raw is going to be longer than PPVs?

When is the last time a 3-hour Raw was good?

They release this news following the 2 most off-putting, shitty, uneventful, dragging, boring, lame, cringeworthy back-to-back Raws in memory?

Okay, I've already been thinking WWE is too much of a time commitment to compromise with having a real life, and now they tack on yet another hour. A THREE-HOUR FUCKING TELEVISION SHOW! 

Oh boy.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

The choices for the viewers choice aspect to this are gonna be hilarious

*Who gets a WWE Championship shot tonight*

A) Jinder Mahal

B) Jey Uso

C) John Cena

*Who gets a a World Title shot tonight?*

A) Epico

B) Darren Young

C) Randy Orton

VIEWERS CHOICE, PEOPLE POWER.


----------



## IAmNotAJ (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

WWE is stupid to believe that casuals will be willing to sit through 3 hours every single week. I could see a major hit to the ratings, since it's very likely people who aren't fully invested could become bored easily.

2 hours really is long enough to develop everyone they need to. They just need to cut back on the filler segments and replays of things we've already seen. Adding an extra hour just so they can keep doing that is counterproductive in just about every way possible... Except the increased advertising revenue, which is probably why they've done this.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I don't know if this was said already but, will this mean a more solid buildup to ppvs?


----------



## Hazaq (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

IF they dont develop mid card this is pointless.


----------



## 211544 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

They've done it to increase money flow, that's the only reason why.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I know this is an entirely radical, perhaps nonsensical, thought, but who would be more excited if they started an hour earlier and cut half an hour?


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



Arm-Bar1004 said:


> I don't know if this was said already but, will this mean a more solid buildup to ppvs?


Well it's WWE, so no.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: RAW going three hours from July*



Clique said:


> Thank God for DVR.


So right! This is the worst possible time for them to do this! Right at there lowest point? Unreal...


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

This would have worked 11 years ago when they first bought out WCW and ECW


----------



## Emberdon (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

True, Lack of competition is killing Wrestling popularity.


----------



## jbright727 (May 14, 2012)

*When they expand to 3 hours, what do you want to see happen?*

I know a lot of people are worried about Monday Night Raw expanding to 3 hours and I agree and disagree in some sense. I think that it could either hurt the product in the long run or build the mid-card tremendously.

If I was running WWE, the first thing I would do is of course build up the mid-card talent and lower talent. I know it'll never happen but I would unify the titles or I would make talent brand specific like it used to be, because I don't think the RAW Supershow idea has worked. 

I would bring back the Cruserweight Title and open the show with fun fast paced, 10-15 minute matches, then after the match have the announcers talk about whats coming up tonight like they usually do.

The first hour of the show to me would definitely open up with the fast fun paced matches and focus entirely on the Cruserweight or any lower card talent to build them up, have them do what Jericho used to and talk while their walking to the ring to build character. Make us care WWE!

Then at the start of the 2nd hour, I would have the big promo that usually opens the show and it can kind of set the tone for the night. Then of course the 2nd hour would be dedicated to the Tag Teams and Mid-Card talent(which is the most important to build-up right now in my opinion). You could have guys like Christian, The Miz(I know a lot of people won't like this choice), etc. help build up the mid-card scene.

Then of course the last hour would be dedicated to the big guys with the main event getting at least 15 minutes.

I know this is a lot of hoping, but if you guys have any opinions on what your want to do or disagree with me just let me know, would love to hear them!


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: When they expand to 3 hours, what do you want to see happen?*

They need to firmly establish a mid card division. One that isn't dominated by uncharismatic heels, we need good faces too. More time and care needs to be given to all the younger, up and coming talents. That extra hour means we might be seeing superstars that we normally don't see much, and I am all for that.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

*STEPHANIE MCMAHON COMMENTS ON WHAT FANS' INTERACTIVITY WILL MEAN FOR MONDAY NIGHT RAW, FORGETS WRESTLING HISTORY*



> Stephanie McMahon was interviewed by IGN.com today about the planned expansion of Monday Night Raw to a three hour series on 7/23 when the series hits it's 1000th official episode.
> When asked about the planned interactive nature of the series going forth, McMahon commented, "This is going to be the most interactive show in television history. Our audience is going to have the chance to effect something in the show every week."
> 
> McMahon said that the audience would be voting on, "Matches, stipulations, anything and everything. Different things every week."
> ...


*Source:* http://pwinsider.com/article/68636/...-night-raw-forgets-wrestling-history.html?p=1


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

Interactive my ass, it'll all be rigged.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I hope it is rigged, you can't trust the casuals to vote the right way.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



The Redeemer said:


> I hope it is rigged, you can't trust the casuals to vote the right way.


Well, the casuals voters chose Punk to face Cena instead of Rey Mysterio back in 2010, which was, in my opinion, a very smart choice.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

How do we know that it wasn't rigged?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



The Redeemer said:


> How do we know that it wasn't rigged?


Well, we will never know for sure, but many sites such as PWinsider stated that voting for the "2010 Viewer's Choice" was legit.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

They should get the fans to vote for the next future endeavored Superstars, to see if voters actually have an soul or not. :lmao


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*



The Redeemer said:


> I hope it is rigged, you can't trust the casuals to vote the right way.


Agreed.

I don't like the sound of this one bit.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

They should do a pre-show call-in show where they interview different superstars and fans can call in to ask questions, that would be awesome!


----------



## alliscrazy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

I'm not sure if this is going to work, because the ratings are not the best right now. Hopefully there wont'be mistakes with the votings, like last year when Evan Bourne fought Mason Ryan, instead of Sin Cara.

By the way, here's a video with the announcement.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: RAW to expand to THREE HOURS starting 07/23*

"......but it's going to be taken over by his idiotic daughter and his doofus son-in-law and the rest of his stupid family."


----------



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

*WWE Going PPV Style with RAW*



> - As noted before, a lot of people within WWE don’t expect RAW going three-hours to be a permanent thing, despite what the official announcements have said. There has been a lot of comparing it to when WCW Nitro went three hours years ago.
> 
> The format of the show is still a work in progress but the idea is to treat it like a pay-per-view event every Monday night with interactive features.
> 
> ...


Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter

Dont think 3-hr format will last long.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: WWE Going PPV Style with RAW*

All im hoping comes out of this is they attempt to build a solid mid card and Tag Team division. I won't hold my breathe.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: WWE Going PPV Style with RAW*

*The third hour thing is a terrible idea. They can't even make a two hour show completely enjoyable. The third hour will mostly be commercial breaks anyway.*


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: WWE Going PPV Style with RAW*



WillMark4NewJack said:


> All im hoping comes out of this is they attempt to build a solid mid card and Tag Team division. I won't hold my breathe.


This. Smackdown is already the WWECW so why not make it offical. Keep all the up and comers on there and move all the talent to RAW and keep it 3 hours and give EVERYONE STORYLINES.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: WWE Going PPV Style with RAW*

look like USA very high on RAW and they want 3 hours...

Vince really need hire guys like Paul Heyman to book raw..Bring Back strong tag team and make all title relevant not fucking joke. Last RAW they need to make it TV14 full blow attitude for adults only..after 10 will be Adults only.

Vince could do similar like Tough Enough hosted by Austin or NXT hosted by Austin. these young guys get trained by Legends like Bret hart-Ric Flair(i believe he return soon)...ect.

they could do something like after buzz tv with Lilian talk about raw and interview legends/wrestlers.

at the end doesn't matter what they do 3 hours of RAW is bad idea...


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: WWE Going PPV Style with RAW*

Well if they are changing the booking style of RAW once they go permanently 3 hours, it should be good. Their booking of RAW lately has been atrocious, so any change has to be good change.


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Going PPV Style with RAW*

They have all of this wasted talent that don't do anything. If the WWE wants to improve their show, they could use that third hour for more matches and for building up more stars. If the three hour idea fails, it's because the WWE has no idea what they're doing.


----------



## Warren Zevon (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: WWE Going PPV Style with RAW*



The Redeemer said:


> Well if they are changing the booking style of RAW once they go permanently 3 hours, it should be good. Their booking of RAW lately has been atrocious, so any change has to be good change.


I actually agree with this. WWE has surprised many times before when shows were expected to be bad. I have much more faith in the creative team than most seem to have, and I'm not going to get too worried about it until they start giving Brodus Clay 3 matches per episode.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Going PPV Style with RAW*

They should focus on making two hours entertaining before they add another hour.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: WWE Going PPV Style with RAW*



The Redeemer said:


> Well if they are changing the booking style of RAW once they go permanently 3 hours, it should be good. Their booking of RAW lately has been atrocious, so any change has to be good change.


Agreed. If they're planning on having in depth storylines with all their talents instead of just title holders and main eventers, then it will be a success. Imagine a RAW finding time for guys like Dean Ambrose, Daniel Bryan, Punk, Kassius Ohno, Antonio Cesaro, Damien Sandow, Brock Lesnar, Orton, HHH, and Cena all at once? It would incredible!

Maybe each of those guys could get promo time, to get over their characters, each week as well as being in matches, instead of just aimlessly wrestling random matches for weeks upon end.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: WWE Going PPV Style with RAW*

lol they only get 700k


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: WWE Going PPV Style with RAW*



THANOS said:


> Agreed. If they're planning on having in depth storylines with all their talents instead of just title holders and main eventers, then it will be a success. Imagine a RAW finding time for guys like Dean Ambrose, Daniel Bryan, Punk, Kassius Ohno, Antonio Cesaro, Damien Sandow, Brock Lesnar, Orton, HHH, and Cena all at once? It would incredible!
> 
> Maybe each of those guys could get promo time, to get over their characters, each week as well as being in matches, instead of just aimlessly wrestling random matches for weeks upon end.


They already have enough time for all of that. They just choose to waste it. Their strategy is to use Cena as much as possible, and only let other wrestlers in the ring as filler to give Cena a breather.


----------



## Makdafi (May 8, 2012)

*Re: WWE Going PPV Style with RAW*

Even if the format doesn't last long, depending on how long it lasts, may do irreparable damage to the show for years to come. With WCW Nitro I think eventually the show lost more and more of it's value to do overexposure. The times are different now than they were in the Monday Night War era, but in principle I don't see much of a difference.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE Going PPV Style with RAW*



kokepepsi said:


> lol they only get 700k


Weekly.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Going PPV Style with RAW*

After watching the Cena/Steph vid, it seems more like a social thing rather than a roster development thing, which would suck, but whatever.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: WWE Going PPV Style with RAW*

If they're formatting it like a PPV where there's lots of longer matches I'm all for it. Still want in ring promos but I'm sure they'll still be plenty.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: WWE Going PPV Style with RAW*



DegenerateXX said:


> They have all of this wasted talent that don't do anything. If the WWE wants to improve their show, they could use that third hour for more matches and for building up more stars. If the three hour idea fails, it's because the WWE has no idea what they're doing.


It's going to fail because they already have no idea what they're doing with their talent.


----------



## Upgrayedd (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: WWE Going PPV Style with RAW*

After a month they'll be back to two hours. Once those ratings come in and they decrease.


----------



## BooyakaDragon (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: WWE Going PPV Style with RAW*

Get me hooked on the two hours you have, and I'll agree with the 3 hours


----------



## Macho Minion (May 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE Going PPV Style with RAW*

I don't blame the majority of fans for being skeptical, God knows I am. But I think it *could* work if they restructure the format so that you're not coming back from a batch of commercials only to see a recap of what you JUST effing saw 4 minutes ago, followed by a horribly acted backstage segment, followed by an awkward, forced exchange between Cole and Lawler, followed by a PPV promo, followed by an intro and then ANOTHER batch of commercials.

WWE, I know you have staffers lurking around these parts so I'll bold this for you:

*If the 3-hour format is just an extension of the aforementioned nonsense, your product will tank even further.*

On the other hand, if you restructure the content such that matches actually have enough air time to find their legs, you have a snowball's chance of making it work.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: WWE Going PPV Style with RAW*

I guarantee we'll get a Raw at some point that starts like this:

*opening pyro*

"We are live at the X center in X-Town, X-State. Welcome to Monday Night Raw, the longest weekly episodic television show in history! And tonight we've got a great main event for you, where we will see the Miz take on John Cena. But first, we will see the Showoff Dolph Ziggler taking on the Long Island Ice Z Zack Ryder RIGHT AFTER THIS COMMERCIAL BREAK!"

*cue ads*

I'll fucking bet you that within a few months, we'll be seeing commercial breaks within the first 3 minutes of the show starting.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Going PPV Style with RAW*

Yay! More long drawn out promos, recaps and those always fun commercial breaks!

Hell they might dedicate 30 minutes of the show to Twitter. John Cena tweeted this, CM Punk said something silly and wacky, Jim Ross has a new BBQ sauce called "bah gawd Austin stunned a dolphin!", Chris Jericho talks about Fozzy...


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: WWE Going PPV Style with RAW*

From my point of view there's no point for it. In a 3 hour show as a mature adult with a brain and able to follow things you only have to watch the last 10-15 minutes of the show to get the jist of the entire show and see the best part of the show and with so much on the internet anyways having that much tv in 2012 is not necessary. If you miss something just go to youtube and find the Paul Heyman segment or whatever you missed out on. So 2 hours is all it should ever be even on the special episodes like the draft.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: WWE Going PPV Style with RAW*

Oh, you poor souls thinking a third hour is actually going to do some talent good, as much as I would hope that to be the case.

They are only getting a third hour because USA wants WWE to have more corporate sponsors, bigger revenues, and bigger ratings on their belt and a third hour will somehow do that. But it will dilute the product and only a select few of people (Cena, Sheamus, Punk, Orton, DB, Jericho, Johnny, Show) will get their spotlight. Everybody else is running on a treadmill that changes speed but never stops.

If the third hour experiment works then all good should come to that but most know better by now.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: WWE Going PPV Style with RAW*



The Winning One™ said:


> Oh, you poor souls thinking a third hour is actually going to do some talent good, as much as I would hope that to be the case.
> 
> They are only getting a third hour because USA wants WWE to have more corporate sponsors, bigger revenues, and bigger ratings on their belt and a third hour will somehow do that. But it will dilute the product and only a select few of people (Cena, Sheamus, Punk, Orton, DB, Jericho, Johnny, Show) will get their spotlight. Everybody else is running on a treadmill that changes speed but never stops.
> 
> If the third hour experiment works then all good should come to that but most know better by now.


How about instead of saying "will" you say "might"? You don't know what WILL happen until it happens. Maybe some people like to see the brighter side of things rather than shitting on it before it happen, huh?

You're not allowed to be positive in the IWC or you are always WRONG, I guess.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: WWE Going PPV Style with RAW*



The Redeemer said:


> How about instead of saying "will" you say "might"? You don't know what WILL happen until it happens. Maybe some people like to see the brighter side of things rather than shitting on it before it happen, huh?
> 
> You're not allowed to be positive in the IWC or you are always WRONG, I guess.


tbf Winning is one of the most positive posters in the section.

I'm really hoping WWE uses this time to develop the midcard and the tag titles but I do worry that we'll see Cena in three segments and two matches a night like it was occasionally in late '06.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: WWE Going PPV Style with RAW*



The Redeemer said:


> How about instead of saying "will" you say "might"? You don't know what WILL happen until it happens. Maybe some people like to see the brighter side of things rather than shitting on it before it happen, huh?
> 
> You're not allowed to be positive in the IWC or you are always WRONG, I guess.


If you want to be positive about it, then kudos goes to you. Hell, I hope it does the company good.

But history is not on WWE's side and that's not to talk about their piss poor attempts at their three hour TV shows (specials or not). WCW Nitro was three hours and while more matches were shown, they were basically filler, didn't have enough time to get themselves across, and above all else, it barely put themselves over and it was rather for nWo vs. WCW anyways when you watch Nitro back in those days.

Again, don't generalize the whole "IWC". If you feel great about, that's just dandy. But don't expect everybody to agree because then you'll never be satisfied.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Well whatever, I try to stay as positive as I can and I really don't see the downside of this. I see people saying that it will be overkill....not for me. I would love to watch more RAW, it's the best show on television today (for me, my favorite show), and I BELIEVE that making RAW three hours will help get more spotlight on the younger talent coming up that have loads of potential. I'd rather not discuss ratings, those are going down more every year regardless of the length of the show. And the ratings are still higher than most TV shows, tbf.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Well, good for you.

We'll have to see when the experiment is executed. Just know history is not on WWE's side for it to work.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I would love to see WWE learn from their mistakes because it at least opens up extra time that certain portions of the roster could desperately use.

But if what Winning said about it being done just for more sponsors and such, I don't think they care at all.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: WWE Going PPV Style with RAW*



SporadicAttack said:


> Yay! More long drawn out promos, recaps and those always fun commercial breaks!
> 
> Hell they might dedicate 30 minutes of the show to Twitter. John Cena tweeted this, CM Punk said something silly and wacky, *Jim Ross has a new BBQ sauce called "bah gawd Austin stunned a dolphin!"*, Chris Jericho talks about Fozzy...


sorry for being off-topic but... :lmao


----------



## TRDBaron (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Going PPV Style with RAW*



Brye said:


> tbf Winning is one of the most positive posters in the section.
> 
> I'm really hoping WWE uses this time to develop the midcard and the tag titles but I do worry that we'll see Cena in three segments and two matches a night like it was occasionally in late '06.


o.0 The HORROR....
I'm hoping the same thing, finally they might take some time to properly develop new stars but knowing how the WWE works i do fear the worst.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm staying positive about this move. This *should* mean that RAW will dedicate more time to the mid card, tag teams, and Diva's division and less towards Cena doing ridiculous promos towards random people, but WWE has been very inconsistent as of late, but we'll see. I think this will be good for the company.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

i wish ppl would just see it as wrestling fans and not IWC analysts. its another hour of wrestling which i think is great for me since ive been a fan forever. Everyone is whining but im sure the majority will watch all 3 hours either live, youtube or some other way. Hopefully the difference between now and the gimmick 3 hour shows is that they wont have to focus on anything stupid just focus on wrestling and continuing storylines.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

"electrifying" The Rock then? and hopefully The Undertaker.


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

FUCK the MIDCARD and FUCK YOUNGER TALENT! If you call this shit we see today TALENT, may God help you. I will say alot of it has to do with booking and the gimmicks these guys are fed but jesus CHRIST you mean you want this extra hour to be DEVOTED to idiots like Shaemus/Ryder/Bryan, etc??? 

Vince must have literally shit himself when Rocky and Taker was around not to long ago, to see how the ratings boost and how much better everything seemed, and then they leave and its all back to shit. They will never and I mean never make anything positive out of this whole ordeal because I dont think WWE will ever change. Its now gonna be a flashy, glitterly, bright light stage rated PG with ......s like Zack Ryder and his woo woo woo BULLSHIT. Every once in a blue moon we will get a legend or 2 returning and have something cool to watch but when they leave, its over. And by the way if you dont like my comments, FUCK YOU.  :gun:


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Att-Era-Kanefan said:


> FUCK the MIDCARD and FUCK YOUNGER TALENT! If you call this shit we see today TALENT, may God help you. I will say alot of it has to do with booking and the gimmicks these guys are fed but jesus CHRIST you mean you want this extra hour to be DEVOTED to idiots like Shaemus/Ryder/Bryan, etc???
> 
> Vince must have literally shit himself when Rocky and Taker was around not to long ago, to see how the ratings boost and how much better everything seemed, and then they leave and its all back to shit. They will never and I mean never make anything positive out of this whole ordeal because I dont think WWE will ever change. Its now gonna be a flashy, glitterly, bright light stage rated PG with ......s like Zack Ryder and his woo woo woo BULLSHIT. Every once in a blue moon we will get a legend or 2 returning and have something cool to watch but when they leave, its over. And by the way if you dont like my comments, FUCK YOU.  :gun:


Grrrrrrr!!!!! Me is angry!!!!!!!!!

I take it you don't like the roster as it stands? I kindly disagree I think they have some good young talent, maybe with a 3 hr shour, I said maybe, we will get to see what they have and can better form an opinion after seeing what transpires


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

I assume the 3 hrs will still have an over run? so it'll really be 3hr15, thats longer than a ppv!
One thing id love to see is more of the wwe.com-style backstage interviews, they usually do more for feuds and character development than the stuff on tv, the SD ones are especially good.

Also on the bright side, the 1000th episode itself should be really good and worthy of 3 hours, have a feeling we'll be teased a few big mania matches that night with Austin, Lesnar, Rock(maybe via sat) and possibly even Taker in the building.


----------



## johnsos7 (Aug 10, 2011)

Three hours is WAY too long for a wrestling program. I've tried to watch their occasional three hr shows before and got so bored I tuned out well before it ended. I can't stand watching anything for that long.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I have no hope for this, but we shall see.


----------



## 2ManyLimes (Sep 25, 2011)

When was the last time there was a decent, just decent three hour RAW? I really cannot remember.

I have no faith this will work based on the roster, which was exposed for it's blandness at Royal Rumble and the writing so far barely stretches well on RAW as it is, although it's not been bad recently since the road to Mania.

They will need things like Pipers Pit, Funeral Parlor etc, otherwise I expect a frustrating amount of filler. Replay after replay.... Urr...

No way will I watch live, I expect plenty of fast forwarding. Sucks for Europeans who watch live too.


----------



## dissident (Sep 25, 2006)

I can barely make it through two hours with the bland FCW roster, much less 3. I just need to get off here and stop watching. I'm stuck in the attitude era.


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

I'll try to be positive without getting my hopes up. They can build up talent and maybe make the midcard meaningful again. The tag team division might get a boost as well. As I ponder all these things, I begin to think...THEY COULD HAVE DONE THIS ALREADY! You really think an extra hour would help?


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Att-Era-Kanefan said:


> FUCK the MIDCARD and FUCK YOUNGER TALENT! If you call this shit we see today TALENT, may God help you. I will say alot of it has to do with booking and the gimmicks these guys are fed but jesus CHRIST you mean you want this extra hour to be DEVOTED to idiots like Shaemus/Ryder/Bryan, etc???
> 
> Vince must have literally shit himself when Rocky and Taker was around not to long ago, to see how the ratings boost and how much better everything seemed, and then they leave and its all back to shit. They will never and I mean never make anything positive out of this whole ordeal because I dont think WWE will ever change. Its now gonna be a flashy, glitterly, bright light stage rated PG with ......s like Zack Ryder and his woo woo woo BULLSHIT. Every once in a blue moon we will get a legend or 2 returning and have something cool to watch but when they leave, its over. And by the way if you dont like my comments, FUCK YOU.  :gun:


Most don't want to hear it but it's the truth.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

This will be bad WWE don't care about the midcard why go 3 hours?


----------



## Mister Crazy (Apr 14, 2012)

I like perm 3 hours Raw but they need to can NXT and Superstars, move Sheamus, Rio, Bryan everyone else from SD to raw and treat SD like NXT/superstars, but booked like FCW.


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

Att-Era-Kanefan said:


> FUCK the MIDCARD and FUCK YOUNGER TALENT! If you call this shit we see today TALENT, may God help you. I will say alot of it has to do with booking and the gimmicks these guys are fed but jesus CHRIST you mean you want this extra hour to be DEVOTED to idiots like Shaemus/Ryder/Bryan, etc???
> 
> Vince must have literally shit himself when Rocky and Taker was around not to long ago, to see how the ratings boost and how much better everything seemed, and then they leave and its all back to shit. They will never and I mean never make anything positive out of this whole ordeal because I dont think WWE will ever change. Its now gonna be a flashy, glitterly, bright light stage rated PG with ......s like Zack Ryder and his woo woo woo BULLSHIT. Every once in a blue moon we will get a legend or 2 returning and have something cool to watch but when they leave, its over. And by the way if you dont like my comments, FUCK YOU.  :gun:


ease up turbo.


----------

